# Legacy of Death Part II: Graves of Lesser Immortals



## TerraDave (Aug 15, 2011)

"Many may age ignore, but only 16 will always last."


_Typical Watercross pub chatter._ 




_OOC thread_


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 15, 2011)

You have spent weeks at Watercross College, one of the great collection of scholars and their sometimes barely tolerable students on the North continent. Your base is the old house of both Nar-Heru and Bart, Melkar House, which seems to cater to those less in the main-stream of things.

You all enjoy time spent not getting stabbed, burned, poisoned, forcefully teleported, or falling, starving, freezing or having your soul sucked out. Long term injuries, pushed over with incredible levels of adrenaline (or “will power”), slowly heal, new power and techniques are researched and tentatively practiced, and great quantities of ale, wine, rare brandies, and various pipe weeds (depending…) are all consumed. 

*Bart’s Head, and who may have taken it (and wider implications?)*: You make contact with professor Douven Stoul, who Bart helped rescue about 9 months ago. He and others aren't exactly sure who the killer were, or to be more accurate, they have too many ideas in terms of motive and race, but little to link back to actual events. Vengefull cultists of  Orcus or Vecna  could be somehow connected... (there are also Barts letters, below, and Buckthorn’s memories of Paldemar).

[sblock=Bart Letters] 


			
				Bart said:
			
		

> Dear Buckthorn,
> I hope this finds you well.
> 
> Again, I must apologize for my absence in the Well of Demons. I allowed myself to be consumed by a distraction that drove me to the edge of my mind and has now consumed much of my personnel fortune.
> ...






			
				Bart said:
			
		

> Dear Buckthorn
> If my most expensive divinations are correct, you have gathered our companions and are wondering what this is all about.
> 
> I have taken the initiative, and will be on my way to Borovostok. I encourage you to meet me there. For in the nearby wildlands is one of the great ruins that has challenged treasure seekers and lore hunters for centuries. I believe I know where it is, and more importantly that we can survive the adventure!
> ...



[/sblock]

[sblock=Paldemar]




			
				Buckthorn said:
			
		

> Regarding Paldemar, Buckthorn will explain to Nar-Heru and Ghen about the party's adventures in the Thunderspire and Seven-Pillared Hall - and will recap briefly how he, Rafa, Bart, Forge, and Zhuva (he pauses for a moment as he mentions his fallen friends) had braved the labyrinths of the Thunderspire fighting Druegar, Gnolls, skeletal minotaurs, and other nasty beasties in an effort to find and free slaves (including Buckthorn's kin) who had been taken prisoner.  He will explain how the party found and defeated Kalerel Krand in the Chamber of Eyes. He will also tell the party of Paldemar's treachery and how Oronator, the Masked Mage of Saruun of the Seven-Pillared Hall, had given the party a reward for tracking down and bringing Paldemar, the Mage to justice.
> 
> He will explain how Paldemar was behind the mischief in the Seven-Pillared hall and had apparently been engaged in some horrible ritual which Zhuva believed was an attempt to reconstitute the Well of Demons and the Temple to Bhahamet and how Paldemar had tried to kill the party when we started to thwart his heinous plans.
> 
> Buckthorn will recount how the party tracked Paldemar to the shrine of Vecna and how they slew him there in a brutal battle that left two of their comrades dead.  Buckthorn will mention that the vision of the skull that he saw in a crystal orb, which turned out to be somewhat of a premonition of the disembodied skull of the demi-lich, had appeared when Buckthorn touched a crystal orb in the study of an evil mage named Paldemar.



[/sblock]

After some time, personal possibilities…rivals, former lovers, etc, are ruled out. Those that Bart harmed in past adventures were harmed so well that they are also seen as unlikely (though some link cannot be ruled out per se). Bart’s own ramblings and fears seem to point to the tome now being studied by Nar-Heru (as noted below). And Douven is confident that the book is key, at least as motive. 

Douvan, summarizes (and responds on Buckthorn’s revelations on Paldemar)

'Whatever dark magic and lore the book contains' (looks at Nar)

'Possibly including strange means to access the Shadow parts of the Aether' (looks at Lucian)

'Could be a great draw for those that knew of it and its possessor' 
(he then looks at both tiefling and elf...)

Ahhm.

'But your description of strange beings, and the nature of the decapitation, both narrows but also obscures possible suspects'

'These beings could be a little known race (looks at Ghen through the window to the courtyard)'

'Or even have extra-thraeyan origins' (back at Lucian).

'I am afraid that without more facts, there may be little more to learn here'. (looks at Buckthorn balancing on the edge of Forges sheild, as the dwarf holds it over his head, for no particular reason).

He picks up his glass of tea, then looks back at the halfling, now walking on his hands as Forge and others clap.

'Now this vision in Paldemar scrying device that may be linked back to Acererak...that is something'

'And, I vaguely remember, Bart thought Paldemar knew of the book. Possible by various means, or just paranio' (last look at Nar)

'Ah, a bit cold' (and he takes his leave).

*The Reward: *  The 400 gp, for salvaging the Siren, owned by Adolphus Brandt, captained by Tellard, that sailed from Northall to Borivostok and stopped in Dussleburg. One option is finding a portal to Borivostok, but that, if at all possible, may be expensive, and do you really want to go back? Short of that, (or just sailing back) it may be possible to send a message by courier or herald (or other means). The Brandt’s may also have a trading network, with agents in various cities. It should be noted however that those (of you) most able to follow up on these possible leads have shown limited interest in doing so. Of course, as your gold slowly runs down…who knows. 

*Forge:* Alvrax (is that his real name?) the Artificer relieves you of both the cursed gem and the original magic of your waraxe, but leaves you with a Waraxe of Terror in turn. Your exotic weapon and willingness to talk at great length about your exploits leads you further to Krondos, a dwarven sage and master of arms at Old Kings. Krondos is a keen student of battle, and hence worthy of respect, but the other dwarves here, especially in Creator House…up tight and not in a good way. 

From Krondos you learn of the enigmatically named Kulkor style (they like to use big words like enigmatic here and debate about were names like Kulkor come from). The Kulkors may very well have been a nasty, close fighting band of dwarves, though their style is now popular with wandering war bands of various types. If only you could get Lucian to practice it with you more, rather then skulking and sulking about. In any case, between the profs, the students, and your own general tendencies you manage to burn through a good amount of gold in your weeks here. 

Buckthorn: You dutifully follow up on the reward, what may have happened to Bart, and ways of improving your archery. You realize that a new bow may be costly even given your new treasures, but there is room for you to improve your own _focus_ and _expertise_ with the weapon. In any case, you find yourself missing the open road and your kin, and prepare to journey in time for the holy days that will end this year and start the next. You carefully set aside some gold for the journey, use some buying drinks to learn more of merchant houses, and ‘lend’ more to Forge for the copious drinks of his own. 

*Ghen-Uia Nis:* You learn of the unique nature of the mace of disruption, and that even, say, Alvrax the Artificer, can not change or transfer its properties. But perhaps powerful divine magic can. There are certainly priests here, including those associated with Varun and other gods of good, (here being Watercross, not Melkar house, who’s “chaplain” seems to become less open once he learns of your dislike of the undead) but they and their ways are a bit different then yours. It is up to you to pursue the matter further. 

As a member of a rare race with exotic shamanistic powers, manifested in a personal manner, you realize that others are, in good ways and bad, quite curious about _you_. This may become tiring. The Halfling seems to be planning on leaving. It also seems expensive here, especially with all the money being “lent” to Forge. 

Lucian: ah yes, the many rare and expensive ways to leave this world and possibly travel to others. (see the attachment _here_ for more on those other “worlds”). The easiest is through the Shadow and Fey energies of the Aether (or Faery as it is prosaically known). As interesting as that might be, it seems another good way to get lost. There is also “astral projection” to the Sea beyond the Stars. Expensive, rare, and another good way to not get were you want to go. More intriguing are ships and other vehicles that can sale that distant sea. Just need the ship and navigator that knows where to go.

Opening a planar portal may be the trick. But it takes a great deal of rare and expensive kit (components), a right powerful wizard or rare and expensive scroll, and, again, you have got to have some idea of where to go (the sigils or keys for the distant portal). You are short pretty much across the board here. 

Finally, there are the legendary and of rumored links to other worlds where your own two feet can take you. And it is the City of Doors, right…(make a streetwise check for bonus information). 

Otherwise it’s a most fruitful exploration of your own shadow powers—accelerated perhaps by the contact with the dire demi-lich and augmented by all the chit chat one can pick up here just hanging about (though the nethermancer and Melkar house chaplain can even seem a bit creepy to you); and a frustrating search for info on Bart’s decapitator (as noted above). Gold is spent as needed, but certainly not given to any inebriated dwarves.

Nar-Heru (and the Tome): You spend some time on things noted above and learn some new rituals (see email). But you spend a great deal of your time delving further into the book. Its dark secrets seem to have little bounds, and you believe now there is far more contained within then you originally suspected. Much of it is of course written in ciphers, runes, and forgotten tongues, so it is slow going. And, as you suspected before, the book itself seems to have some control on what you “find” in it and what you don’t. 

_To review:_ Taken by Bart from Kalarel, an evil high preist of Orcus trying to open a shadow rift into the realm of the Dead, the book was originally found in the Tomb of Horrors, and probably used by Acererak. Clearly cobbled together from various books and manuscripts—not an unknown practice by itself—it has the journals of Simon Amber who took it from the Tomb and just escaped with his life. Something must have happened between when Amber had it and Kalarel got it.

The notes from Amber were used in the Tomb, and you now see others, in the margins and here and there…

'I am lucky to be alive, and to have the means to return through magic. It seems amazing that I have retrieved this book, but it will be my memento and evidence that I survived the Tomb. 

'It is clear that Acererak was in fact “demi-lich”, destroyed in body, but free in its corrupted spirit, and capable of finding much dire lore. 

'There is much strange planar lore here! Long debated theories confirmed, and more revealed.' 

And of course, there are the powers and rituals you know have access to from it. You also happen to spend a fare amount of gold, but hardly notice. You do feel a very gentle nudge to apply the dark lore you are amassing, but its still pretty weak.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy to be back in the civilized world of Watercross, while enjoying the many benefits of a warm bed and ample wine, Nar-Heru continues to study the book for writings of Simon Amber after he left the tomb and before he lost the book, and will also begin to read some of the strange planar lore.  Once he masters the comprehend language ritual he will use it when necessary to help decipher the book, as well as his history and arcana training.


----------



## Buckthorn (Aug 18, 2011)

Buckthorn will spend some time back in his village and will visit his nephew Noldo and the other halflings and check to see how they are getting on after their release from slavery.  

After feasting well with his friends and family and regalling them with tales of the Tomb of Horrors and the... well... horrors there, which need no embellishment, Buckthorn will return to Watercross and seek out his friends Forge, Ghen, and Nar-Heru.  

On his way back to Watercross, he will think about any other connections or facts he could share with Professor Douvan or the party that may link Paldemar to Bart's death.  

Right now he can't think of any... other than the fact that Paldemar had hired Tieflings to kill the party in the Seven Pillared Hall and that the party had found a note on the bodies of the Tieflings instructing them "I don't care how you do it... take care of the adventurers and bring the bodies to the gnolls." - signed "P" which the party later learned was Paldemar.  So certainly Paldemar had been capable of hiring assassins and had tried to kill the party in the past.  Maybe Paldemar had hired other assassins before we finished off Paldemar... but Buckthorn doesn't think that likely.

He is particularly interested to learn if Nar-Heru has learned anything from the book that Bart left and he is determined to find Bart' killer or killers and bring them to justice.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Aug 18, 2011)

TerraDave said:


> 'Possibly including strange means to access the Shadow parts of the Aether' (looks at Lucian)
> 
> 'Could be a great draw for those that knew of it and its possessor'
> (he then looks at both tiefling and elf...)




After conferring with the Arch-wizard, Lucien approaches Nar: "you see anything in that tome about a City of Doors, a Cage, or a passage using 'sigil' as though it were a proper place, let a blood know, eh?"



TerraDave said:


> *The Reward: *  The 400 gp, for salvaging the Siren, owned by Adolphus Brandt, captained by Tellard, that sailed from Northall to Borivostok and stopped in Dussleburg. One option is finding a portal to Borivostok, but that, if at all possible, may be expensive, and do you really want to go back? Short of that, (or just sailing back) it may be possible to send a message by courier or herald (or other means). The Brandt’s may also have a trading network, with agents in various cities. It should be noted however that those (of you) most able to follow up on these possible leads have shown limited interest in doing so. Of course, as your gold slowly runs down…who knows.




 As the intrepid Dwarf and ranger seem eager to bankrupt us while we're in town, the thief begins putting out feelers both on and off campus for local agents that Brandt's shipping service may have nearby. If there are, an attempt will be made to contact them and arrange payment.



TerraDave said:


> Lucian: ah yes, the many rare and expensive ways...the easiest is through the Shadow and Fey...There is also “astral projection”...More intriguing are ships and other vehicles that can sale that distant sea.




At this news, Lucien slowly slumps to the floor. "No, no, no, no...none of that works! Pike me, I'm never gettin' off this sodding rock."



TerraDave said:


> Opening a planar portal may be the trick. But it takes a great deal of rare and expensive kit (components), a right powerful wizard or rare and expensive scroll, and, again, you have got to have some idea of where to go (the sigils or keys for the distant portal). You are short pretty much across the board here.




At this point, there's a slight perk to his otherwise dreary mood, "Yes, possible. Probably have to rob half the..."



TerraDave said:


> Finally, there are the legendary and of rumored links to other worlds where your own two feet can take you. And it is the City of Doors, right…(make a streetwise check for bonus information).




Lucien suddenly gets VERY QUIET at this little revelation. 

After the mage takes his leave, Lucien makes a line for the door into town. As it appears we may be here for a bit while research is made, there should be trouble worth getting into and new shady friends to be made. A concerted effort will be put into finding local gangs and criminal groups moving through the city. If one can make contact with the higher ups in said group...

Much is asked of the researchers on campus regarding planar travel, with leading questions regarding the "City of Doors" mentioned.

this is, of course before Buckthorn leaves. 

"Little Brother, before you head out, what happened with the device that gave you your vision. We give that back to the wizards, or is it still down there?"


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 18, 2011)

*Ghen-Uia Nis:* (from an email exchange) Motivated by your angelic calling (and whither is that call coming?), you brave the Watercross Theology crowd. There are many chapels and some impressive temples, with cunning arches and buttresses, fine statuary, cleverly illustrated and closely guarded holy books, and elaborate stained glass windows. You also find that there are many here that have religious knowledge, but little divine power. Your instincts tell you very clearly that many look down on your limited book learning, even as you have great power they do not. (Again, there is the Melkar House chaplain, and he can certainly do somethings, but you are not really sure if they are divine in nature and you two just sort of avoid each other, with a polite “well-met” as he carries bags of bones in his purple ichored hands.) 

But then, someone comes to you (prayers answered?). A priest, and retired cleric, Jameson Walkright, a chaplain at Wanderer House (which, probably do to its normality, is despised in Melkar House) and appropriately cleric of Pathar. A talkative human from the Westfen highlands (wherever that that might be), he tries to get as much your story out as he can…assuming you share some…in all his time he has never seen another one of “your kind”, though he jokes about werewolves (you have gotten use to this sort of thing, and he seems good natured about it). Klag was a passing acquaintance—“you never forget a cleric like that!”—and the talk reminds you that Klag himself had mentioned the Shadow Coast, in which you had just adventured, and its lost dwarven holds and that it is a sad and  dangerous place. He shows visible concern when you start going on about giants, much more so then when you talk about “we”.

Destroying the undead and the mighty mace of disruption return his good spirits. He is intrigued by transference to the sword, even though the mace of disruption has always been a mace…but a divine calling should supersede that, even if mere arcane magic cannot. And of course, a greatsword of disruption would be a unique and impressive thing, a near relic and approaching pricelessness. He does some research, and feels that a ritual may be devised. It will take two things, beyond the ritual itself and the clerics (you two) to perform it:

1) A true heart, to use the new weapon in a right way

2) 1440 gp worth of components.

Buckthorn: You are still in Watercross. But you hope for those things. Your village, as you know, is across the Rift of Retribution, in the Nearblight on a road to Auldshyre that your wandering ancestors eventually stopped going down. As the holidays near, there are groups of students heading home, you can probably join one, at least most of the way to Northall (about 150 miles though easy terrain, then another 60 or so through much rougher country after that, but not a great challenge for you). 

Lucian: Your “luck” continues, at least the skill is there…

Looking for trouble, Melkar house seems to be it. Oh, there are some cut-purses among the “townies” as they are called, but that’s not very interesting. Of course, everything worth anything here is hidden by an illusion wrapped in an enchantment guarded by a deadly rune. (And the truth is, the nightmares of falling in spiked pits, sliding down a slide into an inferno, and a floating deadly skull haven’t gone away..you aren’t ready again for real trouble quite yet.) (EDIT: on first read, I didn't get that he was looking for a _capo_...given your roll, the answer here and below doesn't change much)

The Brandt’s aren’t too active here, but in a ranting by some pub goer on this topic “ye need a real city, like Queenseat or Northall or…” you realize the obvious. By the standards of this rock, Northall is a major city--with which you are familiar, even knowing some portals a wizard can link to--and it is where you _hired the ship_. And its on Buckthorns way. And they way to the seven-pillared hall, where the mages probably have the cracked orb.

On the City of Doors, Nar is vaguely familiar, though, again, taking a shadow path there would be a long and strange trip. In terms of a more direct route, you again confirm the obvious. Any such portal, leading to a place with so many other portals, would be of incalculable value and guarded like nothing else. And one with the convenience of Watercross, all the more so. Just as in Northall, you know they are around…you just know it…you just have little hope of finding one.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 24, 2011)

(OoC: see end of next post!)

Ghen and Jameson perform the ritual on the holy day of Varun, creating the first greatsword of disruption.

Then, perhaps realizing that little more was to be achieved in Watercross, but still very much recuperating from the travel and terror of previous months, a portal is opened to a basement in an obscure tavern in Northall.

With Lucian and Forge, perhaps still recovering from their own special celebration of the feast of Varun, unusually quite, Buckthorn takes the lead in searching for an agent of the Brandt’s, starting with the Kraken, the dive were the Siren was hired. Soon enough they stand before another halfling, Mr. Woolseye, and agent of said family. Things seem to go well, but Mr. Woolseye will need to do the proper paperwork for them to claim the reward. 

The, both nominally “good”, cleric and wizard have none of this, and proceed to call spirit and fire to terrify the Halfling. So, in a terrified, sputtering, he still confirms the proper paperwork needs to be done. 

All take their leave, and in the meantime, at Buckthorn’s invitation, travel through the Nearblight to Buckthorn’s home village, Splintertoe Hollow. Greated as heroes for freeing villagers from duergar slavers and gnoll cultists in Thunderspire Labyrinth, a fine time is had by all, or at least Buckthorn, maybe Lucian and Nar. And Forge, who has never really experienced a true, raucous solstice, and its celebrations of the birth of the of moon and sun goddesses, and gifts and libations, of course St Festivus, and the dark, Final Night of the year, most raccous of all, the torch and bonfire filled feastnight of the goddess of change and chaos. (Dwarves save their “celebrating” for the First Day of the new year, “feast” day of the lawful creator god, were they grimly contemplate how they will do more work then the last year).  Furry Ghen does draw much attention from the adorable halfling children, but for some reason seems not to appreciate it fully. Joy or no joy, it is now year 545 of the current age.






On the way back to Northall, a stop is made in the Seven Pillared Hall deep inside Thunderspire. The mages, still appreciative of the help received in unmasking Paldemar, dutifully allow the party to examine the strange orb that Buckthorn glimpsed through sometime back. There is one difference: no skull is seen. And everyone now seems hung-over, and can’t see much in general through it. The mages haven’t the slightest what killed Bart, but rule out the usual suspects in their underworld. 

Back with Mr. Woolseye, the reward is handed out (80 gp to each party member), but he notes, somewhat unsteadily, that there was an odd message, and could the band just wait a bit more to receive another message or messager? They wait. Weeks pass. Ghen and Buckthorn enjoy the Cathedral of Good, Temple of Law and other sights about the impressive High Temple. Forge and Lucian conduct “business research” of one kind or another around the aptly named Low Temple, which has its (in)famous and revealing Temple of Lueshatar and Yavara…and other things that the two may find of interest. Nar, the extent to which he leaves the book at all, finds the Street of Scribes and the smallish Northall College. 

Eventually, Mr. Felix arrives. And he has an offer. Caravans have been disappearing along a major trade route, a well maintained and cobbled road built in the time of the old Illumarian Empire. The Great Forest, which lies to its north, is suspected. But this is a strange extensive disruption with few credible survivors. Only with great effort does the Brandt and other families learn that a Fey graveyard is involved. Assuming there could be such a thing.

With some hard bargaining, a reward of 2000 gp is agreed (10% paid upfront, 50 each) and the band eventually sets out: portal to Melkar House, then overland by Phantom Stead from Westland to le pays au nord duVaerdun, and specifically Calvaedee, known for its white wine. As the 5 magically ride into this land, they notice many going the other way. A herald stops them “Pardon messieurs” and informs them of another reward, for the head of a great burrowing beast that is terrorizing the land. From the fleeing peasants, they hear “shark de la terre” 






The first bullette that burst among them was the size of a horse. The second and third closer to large elephants. They made deep furrows, had a vicious bite, and could leap, but Forge and the rest of the party limited these capabilities, and slay two before the third escaped. The smaller one was portalled back to Melkar House with a note. The great head of the third was carried back to the Marquis du Calveadee. The half-elf aristocrat gave a reward of 1000 gp (200 each) and a feast in their honor.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 24, 2011)

(See OoC at end of post!)

On the 7th day of the 3rd month of 545, they arrive in the forrest. It lives up to its name. Clear light and sharp contrast followed by eery mists. Deep woods and vegatation that can barely be seen through by meadows and widely spaced trees towering far into the sky. A sense of both age and youthful vigor somehow coexist. 

They look for signs, and Ghen sees the first, out of place ribonlike cloth, one after another…



> The sounds ofthe forest begin to shift around you, subtly at first but then with increasing intensity. You can almost hear words in the songs ofthe birds and whispers in the rustling leaves ofthe trees.  Ahead of you, a number of trees wow together in a sing1e clump, as though shunning the company ofthe rest of theforest. Their branches cross and meld overhead, forming a perfect arch, wide enoughfor two horses side by side.
> 
> There's magie here; you can sense it. The arch of branches sways gently as though touched by a breeze, but no wind blows past you. Theforest is clear, but when you
> peer through the arch, the trees are faintly obscured by a thin yet pervasive mist. Surely, what lies through the arch of branches is another location-perhaps even another world.




Lucian goes first. 



> You feel a sudden lurch, as though you were falling, but the feeling passes even as you find yourself tensing up. You're standing on a narrow trail, which runs through thick grass.
> 
> The air is redolent with the scent of greenery. Trees loom over you, with vines and heavy foliage strung between them. Everything seems abnormally clear: Colors are
> brighter, sounds are sharper, and objects-for lack of any better way of thinking about it-are more real.




They have passed deeper into the Aether.

The party advances. After some hours, they see three elf maidens lying. Somewhat oddly, on the ground in a clearing, arranged around a big rock. The rock draws a great deal of suspicion. But it’s the harpies that deserve it, especially when they swoop down to attack. The maiden’s then rise up, and join the attack, their sudden great woody claws revealing a druidic nature. Still not exactly an expected enemy. One dryad-elf wields a powerful bow, and the harpies occasionally command with their call, or make a powerful thunder blast, but mostly just claw, and not very effectively. They are even less effective after Nar-Heru starts to put some of them to sleep.  

When they do die, the harpies and dryads somehow reanimate and become sickly grey mist oozing undead, fighting on for a bit longer. Of course, some don’t die, they just flee instead. 

Forge—Forge?!—takes the initiative to capture one. She confirms she is of the forest, lies badly, finally reverts to druid form, and then says something about ivy…and that there is no hope. Even Ghen attacking a tree does not get more out of her. She is left tied to that rock.

Buckthorn takes the bow. 

That night, a head appears in the campfire of the party. It looks incredulously about, and begins an introduction in fits and starts, perhaps surprised by who he sees. Ghen and Lucian, and mostly Ghen, are having none of it, insisting the head get on with whatever it has to say. This not appreciated, and it vanishes.






The next day, Ghen feels like he is being followed…but he can’t really tell by what. Lucian hangs back. A big gnarly tree walks by him. The twisted somewhat undead treant begins slamming into Ghen. Is it coincidence? In any case, it is soon the fire wielding elf that draws the great tree’s ire as he does it the most harm. And the treant pursues the elf, running after him at one point, and bringing him to the edge of death. The treant also knocks out Ghen for good measure. Buckthorn revises Ghen and the elf, and in turn Ghen dismisses to tree to a deeper part of the Aether. Lucian (?!?) is the one who takes position next to the Treant (though he does have his cape to help him escape the grasping roots of the tree). This allows them to save the elf, again, and make their escape. This time. 

That night, the head reappears. The Gray Elf Paelias is more careful with his wording and gets right to the point, congratulating them in surviving the treant, noting he is from somewhere called the Quit Hall, and offering them a reward for cleaning the fey burial ground of its corruption. 

Now they just need to get to it. Ghen calls forth a raven, a veritable paragon of its species, and as the bird appears, Ghen knows to say to it “Garden of Graves”. About 50 miles from the Faery crossing, they are led to it.

High on an enormous ridge dark stone, the path winds to a dark tunnel. The rush of running water can be heard. 

As you approach the tunnel into the ridge, something is chiseled into the stone and bits of broken stone lying about. Nar translates from the Elven, revealing a poem in common…

_Count you the shadows, watch the sun, 
The wise know where they stand; 
While knowing not the time to shun, 
The fools must find themselves undone. 

Like lusiful swain or panicked child 
Who beg another's gentle hand, 
The fool delves heedless through the wild. 
The wise are not so soon beguiled. 

When darkness falls and dreams portend 
The rising of a fearsome foe, 
The fool, swift-striking, meets his end, 
The wise know foe from friend. 

Let art and image point the way, 
Abandon all you think you know, 
For common sense leads fool astray. 
The key is simply this: Obey. 

The wise must ever strategize; 
They never play, unless to win. 
They see the harm in comfort's lies, 
And seek to open weary eyes. 

You've fought your way, you've risked demise, 
To view the ivy heart within. 
Now as the soul within you dies, 
This knowledge is your only prize: 
You'd never have come, were you truly wise. 
_






The tunnel brings you into a cave with three statues. It doesn’t take Lucian long to trigger the crone,  as the statue steps forth and starts inflicting great wounds. Eventually it is destroyed, and suddenly reappears were it was before. But the rogues idea of giving coins is not a bad one. When placed in the crone’s hand, the statues step aside. (EDIT) Of course, the crone also aged the tiefling several decades. Permanently. Fortunately the party had the right scroll to take care of it.



> As you emerge from the passage, you see two paths stretching away from you; each is surrounded by high grass and thick trees. You hear the sound of rushing water somewhere to the east, but trees block sight of it. A clifface, composed of the same stone as the ridge you passed through, rises to the north. From here, you cannot see what lies atop it.




One path leads north, and one path east. 

(_OoC:

*during your months of recovery and preparation in Watercross, Northall, and Splintertoe Hollow, you spend 250 gp. Please note! 

*you get 2600 xp for the session. 

*when you post, please let me know how many hit points your character has left, and if they have used any surges or dailies.

*Now that Buckthorn has the bow, he can probably share out the potions_)


----------



## ecayford (Aug 24, 2011)

Forge will look and listen carefully for any signs of movement or other dangers.  

OOC - No dailies or HS used I don't think but I'll confirm later.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 24, 2011)

The rustling of the leaves and the distant sound of falling water contrast nicely with the horrors you know must lie beyond. 

But you cannot really note any difference between either path.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Aug 25, 2011)

OOC:  Nar-Heru spent no dailies and is at full health.  He leveled with that xp, new sheet in email.

"We've heard no mention of water yet.  It may be best to avoid it for now."


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 25, 2011)

You stand there.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Aug 25, 2011)

"I knew a Bariaur once, right tough old bastard, always told me 'when in doubt, head to the right '. Of course, he also got piked by a crazed mind flayer in the sewers of some backworld city a few years ago. We'll go left."


OOC: I'll check my PC sheet for numbers when I get home.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 25, 2011)

_a Bariaur_

The path winds about 20 feet north east to the cliff face, then back south (but still east) to an intersection. From there, one path goes back west…and may well be the other path from the cavern. You can also continue east, or northeast.

(EDIT AND OOC: not that we need it any more, but I did find the Westland map and put it one the OOC thread. Would have been useful sunday...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/308400-legacy-death-ooc.html)


----------



## ecayford (Aug 25, 2011)

Forge suggests the ranger takes the lead with Lucian and the cleric behind him.  Forge can take up the rear.  Let's continue east.  

Forge continues to keep an eye out, turning 360 every 10 meters or so.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 26, 2011)

The ranger, apparently, advances. After about 30 feet he can see, ahead on the path, a large clearing. In it is some sort of obelisk protruding 10 feet from the ground. On top of the obelisk is an orb...of rusted metal?

To the north, off the path and past thick grass and closer to the cliff face, is some logs, maybe tools, and is that a tent?


----------



## ecayford (Aug 26, 2011)

Forge suggests we examine the tent etc. prior to investigating the pillar.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 26, 2011)

_I will assume that one of you moves north through the grass to get a better look..._

This may be were the path not taken led. The remains of an old campsite is strewn about a clearing, overshadowed by the towering dark stone cliff. Torn canvas tents are surrounded by scattered firewood and old rusted tools.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Aug 27, 2011)

Nar-Heru approaches the obelisk and examines it for any magical properties.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 27, 2011)

Nar Heru continues east...






He thinks the thing could very well be associated with magic...maybe even sleep...just from the appearance.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Aug 28, 2011)

Lucien motions to Buckthorn, then motions to the ripped tents: "Those rips look like animal claws to you little brother?"

Ever the thief, he looks the campsite over for traps, treasure and other things that may or may not begin with "tr-"


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 28, 2011)

The tents seem pretty heavy and _something_ ripped them. From just a first look there are no obvious valuables, and the camp site actually looks pretty old


----------



## Buckthorn (Aug 28, 2011)

Since he has the bow, Buckthorn will offer the party the potions.  He has a potion of Elixir of Black Dragon Breath, an Essence of Kruthik Potion, and a potion of resist fire.  

"Speak up now - first come, first served,"  Buckthorn's says as he offers up the three potions to Lucian, Forge, Ghen, and Nar-Heru.

Buckthorn will examine the tents to see if he can determine what kind of creatures tore up the camp site.  (Nature)

If they see nothing, Buckthorn will moved north to examine the pillar.  He will keep an eye and ear out for traps or the scurry-ings of any creatures. (Perception)  He will also suggest that at least one of the party stay back away from the pillar.  "Let's not all get up around the pillar in case it has some magical area affect - like putting us all to sleep for the gods know how long while tiny, or not so tiny, creatures come to nibble on us while we slumber."

If they see nothing, he will suggest the party moves on.  "Best we not linger I think..."

Buckthorn hasn't used any surges or dailies and is at full hp.


----------



## ecayford (Aug 28, 2011)

Forge will take the portion of resist fire.  "This could prove useful, eh wizard?


----------



## Flaming Bob (Aug 28, 2011)

Lucien chuckles as the Dwarf takes the fire-resistance potion, then eyes the black dragon breath vial and holds out his hand "Ye don't be wantin' that? I'm sure I can find a use."


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 29, 2011)

*Camp Fright*

(map below. click it a 3 times or so to get full view. The light green is heavy grass and difficult terrain. The dark green is heavy vegetation and acts as blocking terrain. The cliff runs along the top. You should see the obelisk, a diamond shape. There is also a 60 foot column with some rope bridges at its top at cliff height.)

Nar: What could be described as the “iron eye” on the obelisks seems to have a bulge on the side, like a hinge…and did that thing just wink?

Buckthorn, Lucian, and *Forge*: the Halfling says it, then it starts to happen, you all feel a little sleepy…

…_then, the logs, tools, and tents, start to animate and seem to coming straight at your sleepy heads_!

Obelisk: perhaps ready for it, the Halfling manages to shake off the sleepies, but both Lucian and Forge are slowed and grant combat advantage.

Logs and Tools: Practically charge at you. Three now burning logs pummel at Forge, inflicting 9 damage and setting him on fire (ongoing 5). A log also hits Buckthorn for 9 damage and also setting him on fire (ongoing 5) and a tool hammers a nail into his foot (ya, that’s right) for 3 more damage, and immobile, and more ongoing 5.

Tents: flap menacingly.

(on crone damage, nobody has been really forthcoming…I will have to assume that Forge and Lucian are each down 2 HS and Nar is down 1)

Buckthorn: -12 hp/on fire, immobile, ongoing 10 (save for each)
*Forge*: -9 hp/-2 HS/ getting sleepy (slow, grant CA), on fire, ongoing 5 (save for each)
*Ghen*: is good
Lucian: -2 HS/getting sleepy (slow, grant CA, save)
Nar: -1 HS/

I will update (and they go again) Tuesday at 5 PM. Your character acts when you post.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Aug 30, 2011)

Lucien begins moving east to get away from the sudden onslaught.


"Nar, can we break that thing?" He points to the obelisk.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Aug 30, 2011)

OOC: I have no damaged marked from the battle with crone.  But if i need to take a healing surge for the team, so be it.

Nar-Heru moves up and to the right 1 square - adjacent to the obelisk.  As a minor action, Spark is summoned forth from his staff.  As a standard action he will uses his Arcana knowledge again to determine if the obelisk caused the animation of the objects and disable it if possible.

If he is unable to stop the logs and tools this way, he will use his action point and cast Scorching Burst centered 1 square to the left of forge and 2 squares up, including 1 tent, 2 tools and 3 logs in the burst.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 30, 2011)

Lucian: you stumble away, getting thwacked by the log and tool in the process (21 dmg, on fire). You are able to struggle to the path, and shake off the sleep (but still on fire). 

Nar-Heru: You can’t be sure if there is a link between the obelisk and the animated camp site, but can be pretty sure that the sleep affect that is plaguing Forge and Lucian is linked to it. As magic doesn’t work, maybe the teifling is right and you want to try some more direct action against it (and feel free to take another look at the picture above). 

Speaking of direct action, you *blast* the camp. Two logs, a tool and a tent are heavily damaged and de-animate.

Note: there are still 3 logs next to Forge and 2 tools next to Buckthorn.


----------



## Buckthorn (Aug 30, 2011)

Buckhorn will attack with Spray of Arrows (close burst 3) positioning spray to try to get as many logs, tents, hammers etc. in burst as possible. He will also save against the ongoing fire damage. As a minor action he will name the closest animated log as his Hunters Quarry. He will also look at the obolisk and "eye" - does Bucktorn think the eye could be animating the campsite? Is it something that could be disabled - like a trap? (Dungeoneering).


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes, you could probably try to disable the obelisk (seems more trappy then creatury, but you may also be able to attack it, or part of it).

You fire on four of the deadly objects. (best that I could see). Your arrows damage and de-animate 3 of them. You take the 10 damage from the fire and nail. EDIT: you save vs. both!

Note: 2 logs next to forge.


----------



## ecayford (Aug 30, 2011)

Forge will use sweeping blow on the remaining logs.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 30, 2011)

Forge chops one log to firewook but just chips the other (roll 4). He shakes off the sleep and fire, but still takes the 5 damage.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 30, 2011)

*Fey fun for halfling, tiefling, and elf*

*Ghen*: launches a burst of radiant energy, but harms no log (roll 9).

Obelisk: brings a cloud of sleep that covers all of you. Forge and Nar-Heru resists its affects, but the rest of you do not (slowed, comb adv, save ends).

Logs and Tools: Perhaps sensing his sleepiness, they swarm the halfling. Three tools hit him and a log throws a spark at him. At least the tent misses! (36 damage, on fire, immobile, total ongoing 10). A log misses Forge.

Tents: see above.

Will-O-Wisp A delightful globe of light emerges and calls to Nar. Ghen is jealous. It draws forth the wizard and eases his cares a bit. 

Buckthorn: -58 hp/bloodied/sleepy, on fire, immobile, ongoing 10 (save for each of the 3)
*Forge*: -14 hp/-2 HS/
*Ghen*: getting sleepy (slow, grant CA, save)
Lucian: -21 hp/-2 HS/getting sleepy (slow, grant CA, save) on fire (ongoing 5, save)
Nar: whisp dazed (save)/-1 HS/

I will update (and they go again) Thursday at 8 AM. Your character acts when you post.


----------



## ecayford (Aug 30, 2011)

Forge will shift one square to the south west (assuming up is north) and use come and get it.  It should reach all of the objects surrounding Buckthorn as well as the log on Forge's left.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Aug 31, 2011)

Lucien moves toward the obelisk.

EDIT: The rogue has fire resistance of 10. Is he still taking enough to have ongoing 5?


----------



## dyermaker001 (Aug 31, 2011)

"Pretty Light."
Nar-Heru shakes his head to clear his senses and releases a blast of flame from his hands down his staff (burning hands), that spreads out and engulfs both the wisp and the obelisk and eye (assuming Lucien stays a square above the obelisk and will be safe).


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 31, 2011)

*Forge:* The tall grass stops your shift, but you still bait in and destroy the camping gear. 

Lucian: Of course the fire does no harm. you continue to stumble towards the obelisk. _The orb on top seems to be the key…you should be able to do something with it. (and again, take a look at the picture and think about what it is doing). _Maybe you say this to the others. In any case you then collapse, fast asleep. 

Nar: You unleash fire! Though maybe the fey got to you, as you don't score any direct hits. You sort of scorch the eye. The wisp is also just kinda burned a little, but it winks out! Leaving you dazed.


----------



## Buckthorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Buckthorn will yelp loudly, in Ghen's direction, in the hopes of some healing.  Assuming Ghen does and that he is still conscious, Buckthorn will also use his Second Wind.  He would also save against, sleepy, fire, and immobilization.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Sep 1, 2011)

*Relief*

We cast Healing Word on Buckthorn, then launch a Sacred Flame against one of the tools. We pull out our old holy symbol, spend an action point, and channel another Sacred Flame through the old holy symbol.

I'm assuming the 22 Sacred Flame was a hit. Buckthorn can make a save (and choose which effect?) against one thing.

The crit in the 2nd one (minus the extra d6 on the attack - dunno where that came from) grants a save to Lucien. Hopefully he can keep awake long enough to stop the orb.  If I can't see Lucien (not sure where he ended up or if trees grant cover), then I give the save to Buckthorn, since he can use a few saves.

The old holy symbol has a free action daily power, and grants a save +2. Since it's also the only one of the 3 I can use on myself, it goes to the save to keep me awake.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 1, 2011)

*Ghen*, you struggle forward so you can see stuff...and not only destroy the one tool, but the log that you could barely see! (must be a sign). Thanks to the symbol, you shake off the sleep. But the others...

Lucian you see a light in _your head_. You open your eyes. You are right next to the obelisk. 

Buckthorn: you feel much better. So much so, you decide to go to sleep.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 1, 2011)

*Of course, its the dwarf, with which the fey, cannot play.*

Obelisk: only Forge manages to resist the drowsiness (slowed, comb adv, save ends).

Tents, Logs  and Tools: Stopped. For now.

Will-O-Wisp _That_ shifter…it winks back, about 35 feet up, and finds Ghen. The cleric is dazed and pulled back on the path. 

Buckthorn: -20 hp/-2HS/sleeping (save), immobile, ongoing 5 (save) 
*Forge*: -14 hp/-2 HS/
*Ghen*: dazed (save), getting sleepy (slow, grant CA, save)
Lucian: -21 hp/-2 HS/getting sleepy (slow, grant CA, save) 
Nar: -1 HS/ whisp dazed (save), getting sleepy (slow, grant CA, save)

I will update (and they go again) Saturday at 8:00 AM. Your character acts when you post.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Sep 1, 2011)

Glassy eyed Nar-Heru stares at the "eye" on top of the obelisk for a moment, then shakes his head and charges with his staff, attempting to drive the pointy end into the eye slit and force it open. (1 action due to daze, 2 squares due to slowed, correct?)


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 1, 2011)

_awesome_

You struggle over and, with your _expertise_, (ie standing on your tip-toes) bang the staff into the lid! But can you force it open? And do you stay awake? (OoC: athletics check and save, you can make them, or I can...I will give you a few hours).

EDIT: I made this post before the above rolls...but it doesn't really matter....


----------



## dyermaker001 (Sep 1, 2011)

(This is what wizards are supposed to do right?  Crit with a staff in melee combat? Edit: And crit on Athletics, whoop!)


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 1, 2011)

(OoC: DM picks himself up off the floor)

Filled with some kind of inexplible rage, Nar-Heru wakes up, charges over, reaches improbably far with his staff, and slams open the "eye" with a metalic bang, revealing the slightly unerving metal orb underneath. In his fury, the elf thinks that it will plague you no more. 

Looks like Lucian can just keep lying on the grass.

EDIT: Of course then, perhaps all tired out, the Elf falls asleep.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Sep 1, 2011)

"zzzzzzz"


----------



## kaltfeuer (Sep 2, 2011)

*Useless*

Not being able to do much else, Ghen will move 2 sq up and right to end adjacent to Forge, pull out a crossbow, and fire at the Wisp.


----------



## ecayford (Sep 2, 2011)

Forge moves closer to the wisp, pulls his throwing axe and hurles it up at the wisp.  Roll includes -2 for range.  Hit or miss, it's marked (for what that's worth)


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 2, 2011)

Dazed *Ghen* doesn't actually manage to get his crossbow out, but does shake off the sleep. 

*Forge* hits the wisp! The damage is not great, but it doesn't like it. 

Lucian stands up and hurls a dagger at the wisp, hitting it again! He also shakes off the sleep.

The will-o-wisp has had its fun and winks out. 

A camp site in rather bad condition, the obelisk with its now open "eye", and advancement east of the clearing all await.

As do sleeping Buckthorn and Nar.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Sep 2, 2011)

Does Nar-Heru get a save?


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 3, 2011)

I will give Forge the chance to wake the elf up. 

In addition to the campsite, obelisk, cliff, column and rope bridges, trees...you see indications of the stream, and the water noise is coming from the northeast. But the structure gets most of your attention, now that you are no longer struggling for life (or at least to stay awake):



> A building ofstrange curves, bends, and angles stands on stiltlike columns, over fifty feet above the ground and the rushing river. Rope bridges extend outward to connect the top of the cliff face, but the only access from ground level is a wide spiral staircase near the banks of the river.




In addition, you can continue north east out of the clearing under the rope bridge. 


(Map attached. entry by "2", campsite by "3", obelisk in "4", stilt building and stairs "7")


----------



## kaltfeuer (Sep 3, 2011)

*Monologue*

What do you think?

I didn't say that, but who knows?  Clearly, there's something.

Maybe the dwarf and the others have some idea.  Should we ask them?

I woundn't want to presume...

<long pause>

You do have the most amazing ideas, my love.

Yours are still more lovely than any trifle I can manage.


----------



## ecayford (Sep 4, 2011)

Forge will wake the elf.  Lucian, care to examine the staircase?


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 4, 2011)

_No yelling, slapping, shaking, water??_

At some point everyone is awake.

The stairs spiral right up into the odd building and lie at the edge of the small river. (you can sort of see this on the map). 

Lucian could always choose to examine them. He remains the least likely to notice something...but he can examine them.


----------



## ecayford (Sep 5, 2011)

Good point.  Forge will examine the stairs etc for stability, traps etc.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Sep 5, 2011)

*Internal Struggles*

Ghen seems to be straining for something.  Shayera appears and disappears next to him.  His face seems to blur as if his features are invisible but his body isn't.  Shayera, his face, and various aspects of his body seem to have a radiant flickering, as if he himself is a holy candle with an unsteady quality to it.

After a time, Ghen seems to become himself, puts his arm around Shayera, and they walk together to the building to examine it.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Sep 5, 2011)

Lucien quietly watches Ghen's flickering performance art. As the pair walks away the words "Hmph, and people say _I'm_ barmy" can be heard on the wind.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Sep 5, 2011)

Nar-Heru wakes up, witnesses Ghen's "experience" and almost goes back to sleep.  He forces himself up, thanking Forge.  "What happened?  Did I get it?" Nar-Heru dusts off his robes and gathers himself.  "We can send Spark up the stairs, and he can tell us what he sees."

OOC:  I don't see a 7 on the map, are the stairs the gray curve around the river and the building at 5?  Or is 5 just a tower supporting rope bridges and the gray squares over the river represent both the spiral stairs and the building?


----------



## kaltfeuer (Sep 5, 2011)

*Never Give Up*

Ghen pauses after his examination of the structure, embraces Shayera, and crackles with a rumbling electricity.  It spikes out in all directions from them.  For a brief moment, Ghen seems to sprout wings to match Shayera's, then they fade as quickly as they came.

A smile appears on Ghen's face, and he moves to the structure, looking for a foothold to climb up.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 5, 2011)

(OoC: the 7 got cut off. Its the thing that looks like a building on the edge of the map)

Regarding the stairs: they are wide spiral stairs that lead up into the strange structure on stilts. They don't seem to be trapped or have any other unusual qualities. 

Also, since *Ghen* is going to all that trouble...somewhere in whatever it is that is happening:



			
				Ghen's vision said:
			
		

> Suddenly, you find yourself within a desolate wasteland. You are alone. Dust blows around your feet and swirls about a number of broken statues made of chipped and pitted marble. The sky above is black and empty of stars, and the air brushes your skin with a chill that is as much emotional as physical, bringing you a sense of unrelenting loss.
> 
> Even as you quickly take this scene in, it's gone, replaced by the familiar faces of your companions and the sounds of the Garden of Graves.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Sep 6, 2011)

*Onward and Upward*

Ghen and Shayera start up the stairs, arm in arm...


----------



## ecayford (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm assuming Forge is leading the way ahead of the crazed couple as he was checking for dangers etc.  Starting to think we need buckthorn up front as a general rule but we can work this out later.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Sep 8, 2011)

In lieu of anyone else doing it, Lucien takes up the rear for the time being.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 12, 2011)

You make it up the stairs.



			
				inside the odd building said:
			
		

> The structure's eastern half is mostly empty. In its center stands a table with miniature terrain elements laid out upon it. You recognize the building you're in, which means that most of the map must show the top of the cliff. No buildings are depicted, only a complex system of pathways, which run between scores of stone “cairns” (grey stone piles that could, say, cover a corpse, or at least that is one guess from looking at the map).




You see two additional exits. Each leads to a rope bridge. One goes north. The other goes back west, and hence probably by the sleepy obelisk (OoC: again, this is probably on the map attached above).


----------



## kaltfeuer (Sep 13, 2011)

*to be thorough ....*

We do a perception check to look for anything of significance, hidden under the model, in wall compartments, under loose floor boards, etc.  Including +1 assuming the elf is nearby.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 13, 2011)

Time passes...

Other then the model itself, you find nothing else that is particularly notable in the building.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Sep 13, 2011)

Nar-Heru will examine the model, and will also consult the tome for any information concerning the garden of graves.


----------



## Buckthorn (Sep 14, 2011)

Buckthorn, still apparently shaking off the effects of the obelisk,  will look about the room with the model for any signs of traffic - creatures or what not.  (Perception).  If none, he will suggest the party continue North.  "I assume we would not want to go back west..."

And to Ghen: "Good friend, are you alright?"


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 14, 2011)

Nar-Heru: you are confident that what is represented are many piles of stones (again, the cairns) that are used to cover graves. This one building (_on the map_) was used for planning or locating burials, and for ceromonial purposes. Of course, if you follow Buckthorn out the north, you may notice something else...about the map and hence the garden...

Nothing else is noted about the room or this building. 

Buckthorn, Looking out, you see a largish marble building of somekind to the north. Looking back west, you see structures of rougher stone. Crossing the rope bridge will take a bit of skill. But is no problem for you, and you head towards the marble ediface.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 14, 2011)

out on the bridge, you can see the source of the water noise you have been hearing: the water plummeting 60 feet makes a thunderous sound and sends up clouds of mist. 

(see attached map)

(makes those checks to get over the bridge)


----------



## ecayford (Sep 14, 2011)

Perhaps Buckthorn could tie a safety line across the bridge so that the less skillful among us can cross in safety.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 14, 2011)

Of course Forge would need no such line...

(its 25 feet, so Buckthorn may have enough rope...)


----------



## Flaming Bob (Sep 14, 2011)

Looking out at the marble structure in the distance (when he finally notices it), Lucien looks back at the map in the room trying to locate the far building's location on the model.

When we begin moving forward, Lucien will maintain rear guard.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 14, 2011)

The building itself is not on the model. The part-fiend thinks that were the building should be, the model only has some trees.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Sep 15, 2011)

*@Buckthorn*

Of course we are ok, little one...  (slaps an arm around Buckthorn's shoulder and hugs him rather heartily).  We are just practising.  We are on the verge of new enlightenment.  There is power radiating through us.  Watch... (strains again, and transparent wings appear as electricity crackles all around).  We have almost achieved a new level of transcendence.  Come, let us move on to something more interesting.  Surely there are undead ahead that need to die, er, again.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Sep 15, 2011)

*Bridge*

We will assess the bridge for a measure of difficulty. If it seems too unsteady, we will propose a short rest first in preparation.

(not sure how that plays - if we short rested based on the dungeoneering check, then the 16 becomes 21).


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 15, 2011)

Doesn't seem that tough.  You (two) cross it.


----------



## ecayford (Sep 15, 2011)

Forge follows


----------



## dyermaker001 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nar-Heru reminds everyone that he now has a Ring of Feather Falling (since he tends to fall) and can actually protect all around him if necessary.  So if Forge wants to stay close, in case of emergency, we'll be prepared.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Sep 15, 2011)

Lucien smirks, perhaps contemplating pushing the professor over the cliff for a laugh, but obviously thinks otherwise as he defers creating needless chaos and crosses the bridge quietly.


----------



## Buckthorn (Sep 15, 2011)

Buckthorn will attempt to cross the bridge (Athletics).  In the event he fails, he will try to tumble across (Acrobatics).  Assuming he makes it across he will offer to throw the 25' of rope back across in case on of the party wishes to tie the rope to themselves for an added measure of safety.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 16, 2011)

Perhaps distracted by the rope, the ring talk, or whatever, Buckthorn, while hopping around the bridge with the rope, manages to tip it, and pulls Forge and Nar-Heru down with him.

The three gently fall to the ground. 

Lucian then casually walks across to join Ghen. 

The rest return to the bridge, Buckthorn now carefully walks cross, and with the rope the rest follow. 

(the ring's daily has been used; more time passes)

You stand at the edge of the unmapped marble building. There is an entrance directly ahead of you.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Sep 16, 2011)

If there is a door, Nar-Heru will let the others do their thing, if not, he will send Spark through the entry to scout.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 17, 2011)

Spark, which is as easy to notice and percieves as well as the elf (well, without low light vision) enters through a door that is partially ajar. 

After a while it comes back. It says the room is dark and its hard to see. Iy thinks there is light "far" to the north of the room, and where it could see, funny writting on the walls, which bend weird.

It also thinks that there is a door inside just past this entrance.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Sep 17, 2011)

*Let There Be Light*

We move in. We'll do a perception check to see if we hear/smell anything first. If nothing at all, then we extend the light stone to max distance and look around.

Assuming the elf is far enough back not to confer his +1 bonus, so that wasn't added in the roll.  Otherwise, bump them up 1, if it matters.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 17, 2011)

entering the chamber said:
			
		

> The walls, ceiling, and floor of this structure are covered in strange runes whose twisting shapes poke unpleasantly at your mind.
> 
> In addition, the chamber's inner walls curve at odd angles and end in columns. They serve no apparent architectural purpose, but appear to be part of the runic pattern itself. To the north beyond these walls, a dim light flickers and sways, as though something is moving before an open flame.




The chamber is narrow, about 15 feet, but over 60 feet running north to south. There is a door to the west/right side, and you can continue north to the source of the light. When you bring your light in, you notice a beetle here and there darting out of runic carvings. 

You smell sarrow. 

Maybe to the north.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Sep 19, 2011)

Nar-Heru will follow Ghen and try to decipher the runes, if they appear to be arcane.


----------



## ecayford (Sep 19, 2011)

Forge will examine the runes where the beetles are coming out of to determine the construction and whether it represents any danger or if there are any signs the wall is hollow.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 20, 2011)

you both indulge in the unpleasent mind poking, at least for as long as you can. Whatver strange strangeness the walls and runes are meant to evoke, they seem to succeed.

The beetles? Creepy (even when they have a lovely green hide). And the structure is unsound...but probably not in the way originally meant.


----------



## ecayford (Sep 20, 2011)

Does it appear we could smash through the wall?  That kind of unsound?


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 20, 2011)

The shifting light to the north and the door to the west remain.


----------



## ecayford (Sep 20, 2011)

*Beware the Snarkmonster*

Forge will examine the door for traps etc.  

If it looks safe, he'll see if it can be opened.  If not, he'll give it a shove.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 23, 2011)

Forge opens the door. It is dark beyond, without even a dim light source. (I can assume Ghen is providing light?...)

Assuming you can see...



			
				in the watery room said:
			
		

> As in the other chamber, the walls here are covered in peculiar runes. At the room's north end, a stone-rimmed pool burbles. It overfows the pool's sides and trickles in various rivulets across the floor. The twisting, snaky patterns of the water should be random, but they appear to have some eldritch design.




Nar-Heru: It takes a while, but these runes are part of some greater design, somehow exchanging necrotic for fey energy.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Sep 23, 2011)

Are the runes in a specific language that I could understand with a comprehend language ritual, or are they more of an abstract arcane thing?  Does is appear that the runes are original, and this was the intended purpose of the building?  What I'm getting at is, something (the ivy?) has corrupted the "garden of graves", right?  So I'm looking for signs of that corruption, vs what should be here.  I'll use arcana and perception to examine the eldritch design formed by the water in particular.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 23, 2011)

you  learn nothing else.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Sep 23, 2011)

TerraDave said:


> you  learn nothing else.




I'd be surprised if I could find my own nose with those rolls.


----------



## ecayford (Sep 23, 2011)

Forge will approach the pool and examine.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 24, 2011)

Forge: a pale metal key lays at the base of the pool. The ripples in the water make its exact location hard to determing. In fact...the key appears to be _unusually_ distorted by the water.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Sep 24, 2011)

*Wet n Wild*

Yes, we are shedding light from the stone.

How deep is the pool?  How wide?  Is the liquid clear?  How does the liquid smell?  How viscous is it?  Perception check.

Do we think the liquid has any medical properties?  Heal check.

We do a religion check on the pool.  Depending on the result (if we think it's safe, possibly beneficial based on the heal check), we will fill a few flasks with the liquid.

We then walk across the pool and try to view the key from vertically above it as we pass, to see if we can get a better view.  Perception again.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Sep 24, 2011)

*Key*

Assuming that nothing extraordinary happened from all the rolls, etc, Ghen says to Nar Heru... "Mage Hand"?


----------



## ecayford (Sep 24, 2011)

Forge warns the others that this is no normal pool of water based on the distortion.  As ghen crosses the pool, Forge prepares for the worst.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghen,  The pool if about 5 by 5. Ripples flow through it and into the rivulets on the floor. You _feel_ the pattern is linked to the strange runes on the walls. And you know water, and the one thing that is clear about this water is the distorting effect. You have no reason to believe this water is otherwise useful (though it might be safe for drinking).

You walk onto it. Your steps make the slightest ripple as you step.







You have but the briefest flash and then…are elsewhere...

A giant water serpent emerges, engulfs the shifter, who then vanishes. 
You all look around, there is no sign of him (or any associated spirits). 

The serpent returns to the water. The room gets dark.

*Ghen:* you can still scream, and make a check.


----------



## ecayford (Sep 24, 2011)

Forge will move away from the pool and try to move around it by hugging the wall to the left.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 25, 2011)

It is dark...but with his general dwarviness he manages to get over to the wall.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Sep 25, 2011)

Lucien peers at the water from his position near the entrance looking for the shifter, taking caution not to step on any of the watery areas near his feet. 

For the moment, he maintains a partial vigil at the entrance, perhaps wary of being flanked.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 25, 2011)

perhaps...

Lucian is the only one that can really see in the room right now...and he can sort of see the key from were he is standing. 

No sign of the shaman.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Sep 25, 2011)

*Water*

Athletics (not incl any bonuses)


----------



## Flaming Bob (Sep 26, 2011)

Lucien edges towards the pool. Upon reaching the edge, he looks down into the water without entering it. Realizing he could be looking at a reflection, he looks up towards the ceiling to determine if the key is above the water.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 26, 2011)

Interesting...the key is in fact in the water, and even you can notice there is some sort of distortion, probably making it harder to grab. 

*Ghen:* [sblock]you manage to stand up and think you can orient yourself and return, though you did go down the river a bit. Note, you took 17 dmg from the initial strike by the serpent. [/sblock]


----------



## dyermaker001 (Sep 27, 2011)

Was it a serpent made out of water, or a regular magically appearing and disappearing water serpent?

Nar-Heru will light up the end of his staff (should light up most of the room).  "If I use Mage Hand I may bring forth the serpent again.  Prepare yourselves."  Once everyone else is away form the pool, from where he currently stands, he will summon the spectral hand and dip it in the water, to see if the serpent comes back.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Sep 27, 2011)

Lucien steps back.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 27, 2011)

(ghost pirates....pirate ghosts...)

Lucian steps back. The others think they are back. Though its seems like Buckthorn is not really paying attention...

As the serpent rises up again and strikes at the ranger. The ranger wakes up and is just missed (roll 3). The serpent returns to the pool.

At that point, a wet Ghen walks back into the room.


----------



## Buckthorn (Sep 27, 2011)

Does Buckthorn have any idea what kind of serpent this is and if it has any vulnerabilities or if it is magical or some kind of trap? Does he think he could shoot at it in the pool (Knowledge Dungeoneering)

Buckthorn will step up to the edge of the pool (cautiously) and try to retrieve the key (Thievery)


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 28, 2011)

Its not a normal serpent,thats for sure, and cannot be seen or attacked when the pool is normal. The whole thing certainly feels like a trap...or a trick...or a puzzle. Back to the serpent, attacking it is, at least in part, a question of timing. But maybe it can at least be disrupted.

Now, setting all that asside, Buckthorn makes a very credible grab for the key. But then a giant watery serpent arises, hits him, and sends him away, just before he touches it.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Sep 28, 2011)

Lucien looks quickly around the edge of the room. "Is there any way to cut off the water feed and empty the pool?"


----------



## kaltfeuer (Sep 28, 2011)

*Logic and Patience*

Perhaps Thievery or Arcana to disable the trap... or else a mechanism within the runes...

Beloved!  Come to me!  [Shayera appears on the surface of the water; enemies cannot share her space].  Impede the path of these befouled waters, my love!

We will block the path of the serpent while others extract the key...


----------



## dyermaker001 (Sep 28, 2011)

Before he does anything, Nar-Heru tries to determine if there is a magical way to disable the pool.  If not then:

"We'll try this.  If it doesn't work, I can disturb the water from afar to provoke the serpent, while you all attack it.  I could also just direct some fire at the pool to what happens.  By the Ghen, where'd you go?"  While Shayara is above the water, Nar-Heru will use Mage Hand to try and recover the key from the pool.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Sep 28, 2011)

*Water*

I was teleported into the river [shakes like a dog to dry out his fur] at the top of the waterfall outside.  My beloved was not with me.  Thank Varun that he has returned.  I can not be without her.  Together we shall bring the glory of angels to cleanse this world of impurities...

[Strains hard as if trying to lay an egg, and translucent wings appear and disappear.  A holy aura shimmers briefly in the air.]  We think we almost have it.  Soon we shall be ready.  Soon we shall purge the world of filth and decay.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 28, 2011)

So Buckthorn is gone...

Putting your heads together, as it were, you see no way of disrupting what is happening _outside_ of the pool.

The spirit appears. A brief moment latter a giant watery serpent appears, and, like popping a soab bubble, the spirit is de-conjured. (total of 27 damage to Ghen).


----------



## ecayford (Sep 28, 2011)

"I like the way you think wizard"

Forge suggests we position ourselves so that we can strike the snake as soon as it appears in response to the mage hand.  Forge does so but of course doesn't touch the water.  Readies brash strike for when the trap appears.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Sep 28, 2011)

*Old Man River*

Ghen runs out to the river to help Buckthorn.  While running, he pulls the rope from his backpack.  When he gets there, he'll throw the rope to Buckthorn so he won't wash over the falls.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Sep 29, 2011)

Takes up station on the opposite side of the pool from the dwarf. Draws his blade with a sly flourish (pun intended) and in a taunting whisper to the axe wielder says "First round at the next tavern says I slice it open before you."


----------



## Buckthorn (Sep 29, 2011)

Buckthorn attempts to swim the river (Athletics) and tries to make it back to the room (Nature).


----------



## ecayford (Sep 29, 2011)

You're on my spiky friend.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Sep 29, 2011)

"Let's get Buckthorn back before we try this."  Nar-Heru rushes out after Ghen to try and help Buckthorn, basically by helping holding the rope.


----------



## ecayford (Sep 29, 2011)

Eh, he could use a bath.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Sep 29, 2011)

The planar flails his sword around in frustration as he bickers at Nar's swiftly receding back "We're tryin' to arrange a soddin' ambush here ye' pikin' berks!"

"Bloody hells, and people say _I'm_ barmy!"


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 29, 2011)

Buckthorn does in fact fail to swim, or catch the rope (and throwing and catching under these circumstances probably pretty hard, but you can try again). He moves 20 feet closer to the falls, which are just over 20 feet away.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Sep 29, 2011)

Nar-Heru sends his mage hand out to grab the rope and hand it to, or loop it around Buckthorn.


----------



## Buckthorn (Sep 30, 2011)

Buckthorn attempts to swim (athletics).  Failing that, he would attempt to catch the rope and pull himself up (acrobatics?)


----------



## kaltfeuer (Sep 30, 2011)

*Saving Buckthorn*

Nar - Can use use some spell to tell our friends we need help?  /be prepared to take the rope from us.

Buckthorn - If I send you away, stay as long as you can!

OOC - We'll hold the rope for Buckthorn as long as possible.  If it looks like he'll go over, we'll drop the rope and cast dismissal on Buckthorn to send him to an extraplanar prison.  Then, we'll attempt to secure the rope across the edge of the waterfall for him to grab when he reappears.  If he can intentionally fail his saves (which will be -2 from the spell anyway), then it lasts for 5 minutes while we secure the rope.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 30, 2011)

Just as he approaches the falls, the halfling stablizes himself, grabs the rope, and makes an acrobatic pull out of the river. 

Ghen will have to come up with another reason to send Buckthorn to an extradimensional prisson. I am sure he will find one.

The warrior and theif are waiting.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Sep 30, 2011)

Lucien suddenly notices the armor and shield his cohort is wearing. A look of concern crosses his fiendish face. "Can you swim in that, cutter?"


----------



## kaltfeuer (Oct 1, 2011)

*Rescued!*

[Ghen hugs Buckthorn] Glad to have you back squirt!

[to both] I think it's time to help the warriors before they go stir crazy....


----------



## dyermaker001 (Oct 1, 2011)

Once everyone has taken their places again (a safe distance from the pool), and prepare their attacks, Nar-Heru dips a spectral finger in the water and swishes it around.  If can can fire off a scorching burst when the serpent appears, he will do so.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Oct 1, 2011)

*Serpent*

Ghen will come adjacent to the pool and prepare Strengthen the Faithful.  If there is time to get off a minor action first when it appears, he'll mark it as his oath target.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 1, 2011)

Forge, and Lucian remain next to the pool (Ghen is on his way). Then the mage hand dips in.

The watery serpent bursts from the water. 

Lucian & Forge can make their readied attacks (Ghen was unclear, but seemed like a normal round).


----------



## ecayford (Oct 1, 2011)

Forge makes a brash strike at the watery serpent.

32 vs. AC without any flanking bonus if there is one.  22 damage if a hit.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Oct 1, 2011)

Lucien Unleashes the Black Blade of Despair against the creature.

(Like Forge's, Lucien's attack roll does not include combat advantage bonus)


----------



## kaltfeuer (Oct 1, 2011)

*Attack*

Strengthen the Faithful

If 23 hits AC, then anyone adjacent to the creature can spend surge+8.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 2, 2011)

Just as the creature lunges for him..Lucian swings and just misses it, but then Forge hits it with his axe (OoC: these are interupts...on the snakes reaction...). The axe cuts right into it, and with a gurgling splash, it returns to the pool. 

Things are as before. And the key is still there.





Also: Buckthorn took 19 damage from the serpent strike.


----------



## ecayford (Oct 2, 2011)

If no one can act before Forge, Forge will quickly pull the key from the pool and move towards the wall across from where we entered where it appears there is a door.


----------



## Buckthorn (Oct 3, 2011)

Buckthorn thanks Ghen for the help up and shakes himself dry just in time to see Forge slice into the water serpent with his axe.  If he goes before Forge, Buckthorn will examine the pool of water (Dungeoneering) does he think that killing the serpent dispelled the trap?  If not, he will advise caution.  If so, he will attempt to gram the key (Thievery).

(Edit... or maybe he'll just let Forge do it after all.)


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 4, 2011)

_The key is to see the humor._

Even as Forge is getting ready to act, buckthorn, showing far more boldness then normal--maybe its the fey energy--takes a quick look at the pool, sticks his hand in...

And a giant watery serpant comes up...








and _just misses _the halfling, who in turn totally fails to grab the key.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ummm*

Whatever happened to using Mage Hand?


----------



## Flaming Bob (Oct 4, 2011)

Sits on the floor near the wall and facepalms.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Oct 4, 2011)

"If I get close enough to actually see this "Key" then try to Mage Hand it, I might get swallowed.  Perhaps this is more of a trick and less of a trap.  What if the key isn't really there?  Maybe we should leave it alone until we need a key?  I could also try and scorching burst the pool, seeing as a little fire might put down the water serpent."


----------



## kaltfeuer (Oct 5, 2011)

*Medic*

Was Buckthorn injured from the serpent?  If so, Ghen puts Shayera next to him, burns a surge, and channels the extra 2d6+2 via Shayera to Buckthorn.

Otherwise, Ghen uses clerical healing on himself, then sits back to rest (and dry out).


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 5, 2011)

Both buckthorn and ghen are hurt. Ghen more so.  (So option #1?)

The key is still there. Everyone seems to be moving into a break (ie a short rest). 

Only mere minutes have passed in this episode...though it seems much longer...if only one could piece together what has been happening.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Oct 6, 2011)

*Resting and Pondering*

Ghen and Shayera walk around the walls examining the runes, touching them, looking at shapes, etc.  They will not touch the liquid.


Are there any runes that are shaped like a reptile of any kind or anything that is known to symbolise water?
If pressure is applied, do any of the runes depress?
Do any of the shapes on the walls match the pattern on the floor?
When the serpent appears, does it have any kind of aura?
Is there any moisture on/around any of the runes on the walls?
Does the door we came in have a keyhole?  Is it made of the same material as the key?
Does the door across match the key?
Perception/Dungeoneering.  I'm not sure if all that required multiple checks.

If no light is shed upon the situation from the musings and exploration, Ghen will wait until everyone is away from the pool, find something useless (chunk of spoiled bread, rock from outside, etc.) and toss it into the pool to see if (a) it evokes the serpent (b) it disappears.

Ghen will wait for a rest before healing.  When we do, Shayera appears next to Buckthorn.  Ghen burns a surge +2 (was down 27, will be down 6.  Buckthorn gets 14 hp (no surge).


----------



## ecayford (Oct 7, 2011)

Forge will examine the effects of the distortion to see if he can figure out where the key actually is so that he can grab it.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Oct 10, 2011)

"Why do I get the feeling some pikey dryad's givin' us the laugh? You sure that's a real key?"


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 11, 2011)

*Ghen:* you notice nothing new. I am assume some others are still next to the pool (and is there any doubt about what will happen?). (OoC: Did you heal Buckthorn? If waiting, you will need to reroll). 

*Forge:* if you had tried to grab the key, you think probably could have...but you didn't...(OoC. you will have to make the check again) and you are wise enough to know that the serpant probably would have come out (are you wise enough to know what to do about it, that is the question?).


----------



## ecayford (Oct 11, 2011)

Let's try this again.  Whoever thinks they can grab the key once we knock the water weird out should stand ready to do so.  I think I've figured out the water and can grab it.  If anyone else thinks they can, let me know.  The wizard can do mage hand and the others can stand by with readied attacks to drive the serpent back into the water while the grabber makes a play for the key.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Oct 11, 2011)

"Forge, why don't you take the ring of feather fall, grab the key, and hope for the best?  If the serpent hits you, at least you won't fall.  We'll all prepare attacks for the serpent when he emerges." Nar-Heru prepares magic missile for the serpent when he appears.


----------



## ecayford (Oct 11, 2011)

"You wet rats being dropped in the same place?  Maybe we can tie a line I can grab in case things go sour."


----------



## kaltfeuer (Oct 12, 2011)

*Um?*

While we rolled low, there were a lot of questions there, and most were simply yes or no answers that should have a DC of 0.  By learning nothing, does that assume they were all 'no'?

We suggested putting up a line when Buckthorn was in trouble.  If that was never done, perhaps we could do so before someone gets teleported?

There was a comment about a short rest.  We were pausing to heal during the short rest.  If we want to do healing now, we can.  Shayera appears next to Buckthorn.  Buckthorn can decide if he wants it.

There are ditches or whatever funneling water to/from the pool.  If we step away from the pool and touch the water in the ditches, does that cause anything to happen?
If nothing happens away from the pool, we will get down close to a ditch and see if there is any scent/odor or if it seems to be water...
Is the liquid clearer/different away from the pool?
Can we tell which direction the water is moving?  Do we think it would be possible to divert the water in any way by blocking one of the ditches leading to the pool?
Is this substance considered water?  (ie would a ritual affecting water have an affect?)


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 12, 2011)

*Ghen:* "no"...its still normal water in the pool, which has spilled over into the rivulets. All the activitiy around the pool has increased this overflow.  

You heal buckthorn. (Buckthorns healing rolled for below).  

I assume some of you go back outside. An obelisk conviently marks the spot were they seemed to come out. (See attached).


----------



## kaltfeuer (Oct 13, 2011)

*Solution*

Stop trying to fight it. We have the answer.

[Ghen sits down and starts performing a ritual.]

With a 29, Lower Water lowers the affected area 4 squares, which should be more than enough to dry out the room.  The affected area is 10 x 10, so that handles the pool, the surrounding trivulets, and could go a little beyond the room.

Lest we have any surprises, it may still be wise to Mage Hand the key out of the basin (where the pool previously was).


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 13, 2011)

Ghen starts the ritual, it takes some time.

Everyone else...?


----------



## ecayford (Oct 13, 2011)

Forge will guard Ghen while he performs the ritual in case the snake doesn't like being lowered.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Oct 13, 2011)

Lucien takes up guard on the door we entered from.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Oct 13, 2011)

As suggested, once the water is lowered, Nar will use Mage Hand to retrieve the key.  (which, by the way, we still have no use for)


----------



## Buckthorn (Oct 13, 2011)

Buckthorn thanks Ghen for the healing.  Just in case, Buckthorn will go affix a rope to something and drop a length of rope into the river.  "Just in case."


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 14, 2011)

Buckthorn ties some rope on a tree next to the obelisk.

About 5 minutes pass as Ghen calls forth the relevant spirits, then the water starts to shift, just barely...

The serpant makes its reaperance, lurching for the shifter, but with Forge right there, strikes at the dwarf instead. 

He is hit, takes damage, and it hurled into the river.

(Make an athletics check to swim/grap rope).


----------



## Flaming Bob (Oct 14, 2011)

Seeing the attack, Lucien lunges into Forge's place to protect the shifter.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 14, 2011)

Lucian takes position. Seconds latter (on Ghen's turn), it lashes out and...just misses the rogue!

But the ritual has a _ways_ to go yet.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Oct 14, 2011)

If Nar-Heru can, he will cast scorching burst at the serpent.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 15, 2011)

_The serpent comes out and goes back into the pool...it was attacked by those ready to...but what the hey_

Since _Nar-Heru_ is intelligent...he waits for the serpent to come out again and scorches it! It lets off some steam, but otherwise is little affected (arcnana: may be a water thing).

It lurches for the rogue, and...just...hits him. Lucian takes damage and it chucked into the river. 

(I need athletics checks now for both Forge and Lucian)


----------



## Flaming Bob (Oct 15, 2011)

Lucien teleports from the water back to his original position (cape). He readies black blade of despair for when the creature reemerges.

"Hope you're nearly done shifter."


----------



## kaltfeuer (Oct 16, 2011)

*Confused*

How much range does this thing have? I can cover a 10x10 area. I'm not sitting adjacent to the pool. I'm sitting as far from the pool as possible.

And if Buckthorn already tied a rope, does it take an athletics check to grab a rope?


PS - That's 10 squares, not 10 feet.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 16, 2011)

kaltfeuer said:


> [Ghen sits down and starts performing a ritual.]




Ghen may _wish _ he is as far away as possible (which would be where?), makes sense after all...but there is no indication he thought of this before the attacks started again. (I will allow a nature check to move while maintaining the ritual, but you have to say where he is). 

In the meantime, Lucian, right next to the pool, dispatches the serpent, again...the water has dropped a few inches so far.


----------



## ecayford (Oct 16, 2011)

Forge grabs for the rope.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Oct 17, 2011)

TerraDave said:


> Ghen may _wish _ he is as far away as possible (which would be where?), makes sense after all...but there is no indication he thought of this before the attacks started again. (I will allow a nature check to move while maintaining the ritual, but you have to say where he is).
> 
> In the meantime, Lucian, right next to the pool, dispatches the serpent, again...the water has dropped a few inches so far.





The readied attack was black blade of despair, which carries a Cold keyword. Is there any additional effect, such as the beast freezing mid strike?


----------



## kaltfeuer (Oct 17, 2011)

*Common Sense*

Um, I'm not sure how to indicate where I would be, since the map that showed the room is gone (I had already paged back to it, and there's an X there).  I have the highest Wisdom in the party, and I'm pretty sure I'm clever enough not to sit at the edge of the pool where a known enemy/trap keeps reappearing while I do a 10 minute ritual, nor does it make sense for others to have to keep blocking for 10 minutes.  The whole point of the ritual was to stop having to take these attacks.

I seem to recall that the room was roughly 6x6, and the pool was in the upper left quadrant of the map.  I would therefore be in the lower-right corner of the room, as far away from the pool as possible.

AFAIK, the creature ONLY has appeared from the pool itself (nothing has indicated otherwise) and not from the little ditches all around the room.  If it appears from ANY source of the water/liquid, then I would position myself at the furthest point from any water, possibly even outside the room, since my affected area is large enough to do so.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 17, 2011)

Forge, inspite of his armor and sheild, _just_ manages to grab the rope and hall himself out. Good thing it was tied there. You took 19 damage from the previous hit.

Lucian, it freezes and shatters dramatically (it has no special vunrability to cold). You took 16 damage from the hit. You remain by the pool. 

Ghen, you fail to move, but do not disrupt the ritual, you may try again.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Oct 17, 2011)

Steeling himself, Lucien backs towards Ghen and readies sly flourish in the event the creature reforms.


----------



## ecayford (Oct 17, 2011)

Forge makes his way back to the rest of the party.


----------



## Buckthorn (Oct 18, 2011)

Buckthorn will follow Forge back into the room with rest of the party and will ready his bow.


----------



## ecayford (Oct 18, 2011)

It appears the ritual is taking too long.  Lets try the last plan that was almost successful.  We prepare an attack, the wizard does mage hand and the grabber makes a play for the key immediately after the snake is driven back into the water.  Forge explains to Lucian how the water appears to mask the location of the key using his previous obvservations.  Perhaps he has quicker hands than the ranger.


----------



## ecayford (Oct 18, 2011)

Hopefully Buckthorn joins Forge in preparing a readied attack for when the serpent appears.  Hopefully Lucien puts himself in position to make a sneaky grab for the key and hopefully the wizard swirls the water with mage hand.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Oct 18, 2011)

Nar-Heru takes a position far away from the pool and prepares to stir the water with his Mage Hand.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Oct 18, 2011)

Lucien moves quietly to one side of the pool.

Edit: D'OH!


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 18, 2011)

The attacks come before the grab...so...

The mage hand touches the pool, then everyone launches their readied action. Buckthorn shoots at and Forge swings for the serpent as it arises...

Buckthorn may not have hit it, but Forge slashes and it disapears back in the pool.

At that very moment, Lucian reaches in, grabs the key!

And drops it. 

(I will assume Ghen pauses, at least, for the time being). 

Try again?


----------



## Flaming Bob (Oct 18, 2011)

demonic curses capable of melting mortar from a castle wall are heard. A hand violently reaches in to the pool one more time.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 18, 2011)

_I will assume that everyone gets ready first..._

The serpent emerges, Forge and Buckthorn attack...

Forge just manages to hit the serpent and after some frantic grasping (with an aid another...belatedly...from Forge...) Lucian just fishes out the key! And he is still holding it. 

Now what?


----------



## dyermaker001 (Oct 18, 2011)

Is the serpent still out?  If so, Magic Missile, if not, door to the north?


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 18, 2011)

The serpent was dispatched, as it was so many times before. 

Nar-Heru heads towards the door.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Oct 18, 2011)

A wet and irritated tiefling somersaults after the elf.


----------



## ecayford (Oct 19, 2011)

Forge will examine the door for danger


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 19, 2011)

Nar-Heru: you make it to the door. Looks like a normal wooden door. 

Lucian: as you get ready to move, the serpent is back! But it misses you by a mile. Also, the key is all shiny and may be valuable (probably platinum).

*Forge*: _pretty much whatever you try to do..._ The serpent strikes! And you are sent back to the river. A wet rope is there (athletics). 

*Ghen*...I will assume you managed to pull back.

Buckthorn is also back.

_yes, this is a change in the trap/serpents behavior

map attached_


----------



## ecayford (Oct 19, 2011)

Forge makes a play for the rope


----------



## Flaming Bob (Oct 20, 2011)

A play for the door is made.

If the key fits the door, it goes in the lock. If not, the door is yanked open after the perception check.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 20, 2011)

*Finally: Luck on your side*

As you get ready to bolt through the door (looks normal, unlocked), the serpent makes another appearance! 

And it misses you, again. It must be tired. (roll 3).

As you (and the key you are carrying) get the hades out of the room, it seems to turn and look at the elf. But then it disappears in the water. 

The water seems particularly still. 

*Forge*, you grab the rope and get out.


----------



## ecayford (Oct 20, 2011)

If Forge needs to, he'll go through the room to rejoin the party.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 20, 2011)

_I assume Lucian stays just inside the door, and Nar and Forge just outside it._ 

A somewhat familiar seen lies before you. 



			
				what you now see said:
			
		

> The walls, ceiling, and floor of this structure are covered in strange runes whose twisting shapes poke unpleasantly at your mind.
> 
> In addition, the chamber's inner walls curve at odd angles and end in columns. They serve no apparent architectural purpose, but appear to be part of the runic pattern itself. To the north beyond these walls, a dim light flickers and sways, as though something is moving before an open flame.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Oct 20, 2011)

Shadows and dim flickering light? Perfect.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Oct 20, 2011)

Nar-Heru awaits word from Lucien before entering the room.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Oct 20, 2011)

Lucien looks around with his darkvision (and his horrendous base score) watching less at the runes and more for movement of any kind. He pays particular attention to whatever is moving in front of the light.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 20, 2011)

Lucian, you creep forward. You think the light, some kind of flame  probably in something, is moving in a regular motion over something else (need to get a little closer to see more clearly).

you also hear, just around the curvy wall, a faint whimpering.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Oct 20, 2011)

Which curvy wall? The one on the left, or the one on the right?



A hand pops out of the shadows and motions to the Elf to move inside.

The thief slowly creeps forward. Stopping just short of being between the two pillars.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Oct 20, 2011)

Nar-Heru moves forward through the door, Spark perched on the top of his staff.  As long as Lucien is taking advantage of the shadows, he will not call forth any light.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 20, 2011)

_with rolls like you should have gone farther..._

The sound is coming from your right. 

You get a little better look at the light:



> A flaming bronze brazier hangs on a chain from the ceiling. Propelled by unseen magic, the brazier slowly revolves around a large stone sundial, casting a shadow that moves steadily from one hour to the next.




With some eye strain, you really see it (attachment).

With your heightened awareness, you also notice a scarab beetle dart out of one rune...then go into another.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Oct 20, 2011)

Lucien motions to the Elf, then to the runes on the walls.

Wordlessly, the half-fiend crosses the pillars a few more feet to see the source of the noise.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 20, 2011)

You see her, you don't think she sees you. 

Not looking too happy.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Oct 20, 2011)

Nar-Heru (not up with Lucien, so not seeing the eladrinette) prepares a scorching burst in case something comes around the corner.


----------



## ecayford (Oct 20, 2011)

Forge follows the wizard if he steps through the door.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Oct 21, 2011)

Taking care not to wander out of sight of the party, Lucien scans the left side of the room over where the door icon appears. He doesn't advance further forward.

The thief motions for the others to come forward.

EDIT: There's supposed to be a 5 with that 11.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 21, 2011)

You don't notice much else (other then the walls covered with runes, indoor sundial, bound grey-elf, and occasional beetle).


----------



## dyermaker001 (Oct 21, 2011)

Nar-Heru stealthily follows the tiefling.  He will stop if he notices any bound fey creatures whimpering in the corner.  When he sees her, Nar-Heru motions for her to be quiet,  Does he know anything magical or fey about the symbol on her forehead?


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 21, 2011)

You stumble forward. She seems to shake her head (like she wants to say something) and motions for you to come closer. The moon symbol? You have some knowledge of such markings among your more rustic brethren. May indicate she is a arcanist of some sort.

(OoC and in interest of full disclosure, some of you are carrying wounds that were delivered by tents and logs, as well as the serpent. You can retroactively heal to when Ghen started the ritual. Ghen can't boost you...he was doing the ritual...but you can use surges:

Buckthorn: -27 hp/-2HS/ used: spray of arrows
*Forge*: -50 hp/-2 HS/
*Ghen*: -11/-1 HS/ used: boots
Lucian: -37 hp/-2 HS/ used: cape 
Nar: -1 HS)


----------



## dyermaker001 (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm going to make an insight check to determine if she seems actually imprisoned, under stress, in pain, etc,  or if she might be hiding something.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes. (except for hiding).

But she does seem _conflicted_...and still wants to tell you something.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Oct 21, 2011)

I wave Lucien over and scan for any hidden dangers/weapons (perception).  I use Ghost Sound to create a whisper in her ear "Is anyone else here?"


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 21, 2011)

Patience running out, she harshly whispers:

"Yes, you are in _danger_...but, as you are here, can you unshackle me?"

She suddenly looks about.

You both hear a scurrying sound.

"If you get me out of here, at least maybe I can help you".

_OK, we are on hold for a bit...character actions will be ignored until I say go... but let me know if you wanted to use some surges._


----------



## ecayford (Oct 21, 2011)

Forge used two surges so he's down 8 hp (at 76) and 4 surges.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Oct 21, 2011)

Lucien will have used 2 hs to keep from being bloodied. 

Lucien approaches the pair, but pulls up shy of melee range. He watches the walls for movement.

EDIT: Forgot to add the Elf bonus.


----------



## Buckthorn (Oct 24, 2011)

Buckthorn will approach the elf and attempt to unshackle her (Thievery).


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 24, 2011)

_I assume Buckthorn used 1 surge. Also, as a special treat with this trick, if he chooses to try to undo the shackles again (as he has not actually had the chance to do so), he can roll again. On the other hand, he can barely see in this shadowy dark. _

Even in the dark shadows created by the bizarre sun-less sundial, it is hard not to see the sudden swarms. Masses of beetles, in the hundreds if not thousands, pouring from the runes in the walls with murderous intent. 

What is not seen is Lucian, shadow skills fed by his fiendish origin and sepulcher-haunting present.

_(order of posting…the tiefling and Halfling beet the initiative of the swarms

Lucian: surprise round, can take 1 action

Lucian: again, for winning initiative, full round of actions
Buckthorn: normal actions (no post and I will assume he goes to free the grey elf)

Beetles

Everyone (it would slightly better if Lucian and Buckthorn posted a bit latter at this stage, but ok if they don’t)

Lucian and Buckthorn should try to go by tonight...)_


----------



## Buckthorn (Oct 25, 2011)

Buckthorn will move to the elf and try to unshackle again (let's see if he rolls better) (EDIT: ooof guess not) (Thievery).

He will also look at the beetles pouring out of the runes to try to discern if this is a trap of some sort he could disable or something magical or natural (Dungeoneering).


----------



## Flaming Bob (Oct 25, 2011)

Lucien swiftly lunges toward the prisoner and picks at the locks, bumping the hafling to one side.

"I'll handle this little brother. See if you can find something on that dial that'll call our new friends off!"

The tiefling then whispers quickly to the Elf "Think those little buggers are flammable professor?"

If the locks come off with the first roll, Lucien will use his last action to bolt for the sundial. If they don't come off, he'll try once more.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 25, 2011)

*A dark and foreboding miasma hangs in this place, foiling the best of intents…*

Lucian flings the elf out of the way. He and Buckthorn desperately grapple with the shackles as the beetles pour closer. Their efforts are not enough, and soon they and the elf feel the swarms engulfing them.

Buckthorn: these horrid insects may have brought forth by enough living bodies in the chamber. You are not sure if you need to or can stop them from coming…you are sure you need to destroy the ones here. As a swarm, normal attacks from arrows and swords will crush some, but anything that can strike many targets at once will obviously be more effective. ALSO: they are of course poisonous, and even being close to them allows them to crawl about you and spread their venom. 

Beetles: are all over the little Halfling! The venom burns…(both swarms hit, 35 damage and 5 poison ongoing). The elf fairs no better! To have such an inferior, filthy creature, crawling all about ones body and injecting their poison here and there…its not good (again, both hit, 33 damage and 5 poison ongoing, note that he can use the robe now…). *Forge*, the also begin to swarm you, but you mostly fend them off, though you know even being this close to them will hurt. 

Buckthorn: -45 hp/-3HS/Bloodied, ongoing 5 (poison)/ used: spray of arrows
*Forge*: -8 hp/-4 HS/
*Ghen*: -11/-1 HS/ used: boots
Lucian: -3 hp/-4 HS/ used: cape 
Nar: -33 hp/-1 HS/ Bloodied, ongoing 5 (poison)/ used: ring

_Please post by Wednesday night_.


----------



## ecayford (Oct 25, 2011)

OOC - Descriptions are for fluff purposes only! Actually moving tactically!

Forge shreiks in terror and races headlong through the beetles, flailing his axe with wild abandon! Perhaps drawn by the seeming weakness of the dwarf, the beatles (hopefully) swarm him. "Bugs! I hate bugs!"

Forge triggers his Form of Winter's Herald as a minor action. Plus 1 AC and all squares within two of him are difficult terrain for enemies. Forge moves four squares north to the square just above the swarm. I understand we can move through this type of monster. From there he has line of sight to four of the critters (all but the one on the other side of the party). If he is reduced to -24 HP or more by opportunity attacks, he'll trigger his armor for a free action healing surge (24). He'll use his standard to use come and get it on the four critters, all of which would be in sight and all within the range of the attack. That's a close 3 burst attack. After he draws them close and they take their damage from the come and get it, he'll use his action point to trigger the Form of Winter's Herald attack which is another close burst and hits damage and immobilize.

Oops.  One too many attacks on FOWH.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Oct 25, 2011)

OOC - I'll need to see where the swarms are after forge's actions, then I'll act.


----------



## ecayford (Oct 25, 2011)

"Burn them wizard!  Burn them off me!"


----------



## dyermaker001 (Oct 25, 2011)

As he is swarmed by beetles, Nar-Heru swirls his cloak and teleports (1 HS, now -18hp, -2 HS) next to the sundial (1 square to the left).  Then he raises his hand and unleashes a torrent of flames (burning hands, blast 5) filling the room and burning the beetles (And lucien).  "Burn filthy vermin!"


----------



## ecayford (Oct 25, 2011)

FYI, the first opportunity attack that damages Forge gets a shock from his sheild as an immediate reaction.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 25, 2011)

_I will let Nar go first, from his position, only 3 are in range, if he was closer, then he would hit the Halfling, and that would be bad._ 

Nar-Heru, you unleash your furry, engulfing two of the swarms and damaging another. The smell of burnt beetle fills the ghastly chamber. You feel the creeping effects of the poison (+5 damage). 

(Lucian takes 6 damage from the fire).

Then an odd cold creeps into the room. 

*Forge* even being next to the things, you also feel poison (8 dmg). You then begin your manic run…whether speech, motion, or smell, you do begin to bring the swarms to you. (not sure about moving through, but I see a path that seems to work). You are bitten many, many times on the way, (again, hit twice, 37 damage! And poison) invoking your shield which fries a few beetles and calling on the the armor of your ancestors. (heal 21 or 24?, down about 30 total). You then unleash your furry, with your great swinging axe strokes smashing _many_ beetles. 

Between Forges Axe and Nar’s fire, three of the swarms are below half their strength in numbers, but still quite deadly.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Oct 25, 2011)

Save vs. ongoing?


----------



## ecayford (Oct 25, 2011)

Save v poison I picked up on my mad dash.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Oct 26, 2011)

If I'm able to pass through the swarm, then I'll advance into the swarm and use Cure Serious on Forge.  Otherwise:

minor: Shayera appears at Forge's side.
move: Ghen advances 3 squares.
standard: Spring Renewal Strike (vs Fort) on the one adjacent.  On a hit, Forge can spend a surge+4.

If I'm able to action point and I'm able to see through the swarm (since it's not a solid entity), then I use Sacred Flame (vs Reflex) on the middle one.  If it hits and I can see Forge, he can make a save for the poison.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Oct 26, 2011)

*Healing*

Scratch the stuff above. Apparently the swarm is passable. Shayera is still invoked next to Forge. Ghen moves into the square with the swarm directly below Forge. The wall no longer grants cover from that point, so Mass Cure Light Wounds. Everyone receives the value of their surge +7 without spending a surge.

(I'll include the Eladrin, if she needs healing)


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 26, 2011)

Ghen, you wade into a massive swarm of venomous beetles! It is unpleasant. (total 31 damage, ongoing poison, which you can save against at the end of your current turn, ie now). But you bring much healing.

_*All:* feel free to remind how much you heal with surge +7, I can look it up, but if you remind me that is also good. In any case, Buckthorn won’t drop at the start of his turn._


----------



## Buckthorn (Oct 26, 2011)

Buckthorn will attempt again to unlock the elf, or, if Lucian is also trying he will attempt to aid another (thievery).  He will also try to save against the poison.


----------



## ecayford (Oct 27, 2011)

Forge heals 28 on surge + 7 so he's down about 4 hps.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Oct 27, 2011)

"Stay quiet. We're moving you out of here."

Ignoring the smoke still rising from his clothes, Lucien gets a firm grip on the prisoner and begins silently carrying her towards the sundial.

HS+7=24


----------



## ecayford (Oct 27, 2011)

Forge continues shrieking as he is being devoured by swarms of poisonous beetles . . .


----------



## kaltfeuer (Oct 27, 2011)

*Save plus ...*

I don't know if anyone noticed this, but if the sundial picture is accurate, and the trailing flames indicate direction, then the sundial is going backwards.  There may be some sort of time reversal element here.


----------



## ecayford (Oct 27, 2011)

"To Hell with the sundail!  To Hell with the elf!  Get these things off of me!"


----------



## dyermaker001 (Oct 27, 2011)

Surge +7 is 20 for Nar-Heru, so I'm -3hp (51/54) now.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 27, 2011)

Buckthorn: thank the gods for the shifter…as your healing is followed by 13 more poison damage from the little beasts (ongoing and aura). You finally undo the shackles, but remain poisoned. Also, it is quite dark in here. 

Lucian: as you reach to grab her, she vanishes. Your proximity also brings some poison—though you barely notice. You notice more as you head towards the sundial (most OAs ever!). In any case, the deathly armor remains a life saver for you. I will assume you (and the elf that didn’t vanish?) take a look at the strange contraption.



> The brazier's revolution remains constant, causing the shadow to shift from one number to the next at intervals of 1 minute; at that pace, a full" day" passes every 24 minutes.




Beetles: those covered in frost instinctively go for the dwarf, even with the shifter in their midst. By some act of Jorroth, only two swarms really do any damage. (-33 hp, still poisoned). Somehow Buckthorn also manages to avoid the ones next to him. 

Then more poor forth from the wall next to Nar and Lucian. They smell a little more blood on the elf, so focus there. They bring forth yet more blood. 

Elesdri: As it turns, Lucian walked right by her. She produces a very carefully concealed wand and then calls forth a strange blur on herself. 

“I do not want to know what that does” looking at the dial “but I doubt it will solve your current predicament”. She glances at Nar, only now getting a good look at him in the light, and only so slightly does her eyebrow raise “perhaps _he_ can confirm”. 

She flicks the wand, and strange light glitters on the beetle horde. Three of the four swarms (actually all but the ones on Ghen) perceive themselves to be lost in a maze of mirrors.

“Perhaps that may provide some relief”.  (Nar may know, attack at -4, immobile for 1 turn).

Buckthorn: -34 hp/-3HS/ ongoing 5 (poison)/ used: spray of arrows
*Forge*: -46 hp/-4 HS/ Bloodied, ongoing 5 (poison)/ used: herald, armor, action point
*Ghen*: -16 hp/-1 HS/ used: boots, cure mass
Lucian: -13 hp/-4 HS/ used: cape 
Nar: -23 hp/-2 HS/ ongoing 5 (poison)/ used: ring


----------



## dyermaker001 (Oct 27, 2011)

OOC:  Check my Math:

Before Beetles: -1HS 54 Hp
Post 223:-1HS -33HP=21HP
Post 227:-2HS +13 (surge) +2 (spark's surge bonus) = 36HP
Post 229:Ongoing Poison -5hp = 31HP
Post 230:+20 (surge+7) = 51HP

So did I just take 35 more?


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 27, 2011)

I was just fixing it...and now it is


----------



## ecayford (Oct 27, 2011)

Forge uses his immediate reaction to absorb 7pts via unbreakable so down 39 rather than 46. He continues to shriek and despite or because of his obvious panic, his blows are landing with greater than usual ferocity. Ghen barely avoids being chopped to pieces! 

Unbreakable - Imm reaction
Thicket of Blades on all adjascent enemiees (these guys are still immobilized unless they saved from the FOWH attack)
Shifts one square north unless more than two of the swarms drop in which case he remains where he is
Minor - Second wind for 21hp and some extra defence

Yeah! a Crit!  That poor bastard gets 59 damage from the burst!


----------



## dyermaker001 (Oct 27, 2011)

Determined to get the closest swarm away from him, Nar-Heru casts Spectral Ram.  Pushes 3 squares even on a miss, so he pushes it 2 squares to the right of Ghen's current position. 

(what does the S on the map represent?)

Sorry-Swapped the numbers on the damage.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 27, 2011)

(OK, rules thing: you cannot push, pull, or slide a swarm. Did not realize this with Forge..though Forges attack was also be a burst, which technically doesn't matter…anways…in the interest of moving on, I will allow it here…but will do so on case by case basis in future. Also, good thing you have that staff).  

(it’s the shaman spirit)

Nar-Heru: the beetles are driven back, you even smash a few. The Eladrin gives you a much less subtle look. 

*Forge:* seems to go crazy, smashing beetle after beetle after beetle. One swarm is dispersed entirely. He then falls back and catches his breath. (There is now a line of swarms running from the left of Ghen, through Ghen, then to his right).

*Edit:* Nar and Forge also each take 13 damage at the start of their turn and should save.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Oct 28, 2011)

If the bugs actually hit....

A strange fiery glow briefly engulfs the thief, causing several of the bugs attacking him to burst into flame.

The smell of burned insects once again begins to filter through the chamber.


----------



## Buckthorn (Oct 28, 2011)

Buckthorn will move four squares up and to the left, next to Forge and will use healing herbs on Forge (Forge gets 1/2 of heal check plus can make a save against poison).

Buckthorn will make a save against poison.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Oct 28, 2011)

*Totally Lost ...*

Did I ever mention that I'm brain damaged?  I have a real issue with spatial relation.

So, only 1 swarm dies, hence Forge shifts back 1.  Ok.  Got it.

Nar pushes the swarm back to the right of me.  ?  I had to reread this 3 times, but I think I have this, too... Did he push them through other bugs?  Through Forge/Lucien/Shayera?  Not totally clear on this, but I'll take the "2 squares right of me" part.

Buckthorn moves 4 squares up and left?  Since there's no direct path for that, is he standing in my spirit?  Forge moved back and the bugs got moved up.  Did he take multiple OA's going around all the bugs to be next to Forge?  I have no idea where he ended up.  

Minor: Healing Word - Buckthorn takes surge +2d6 +7.

Standard: Spring Renewal Strike (Fort), Forge can use surge+4 on a hit (which brings him to full if I'm following along correctly).

Move: shift 1 square northeast - right below Shayera in a different (mesmerised?) set of bugs.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 28, 2011)

_ya, not sure about what Buckthorn is doing either...Ghen is pretty clear, so I think he can just do that...and Lucian didn't really do anything, at least not yet (the damage of the wrath is pretty small).  Also, Ghen takes 8 damage from being next to the swarm_


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 28, 2011)

Reminders: around the elevated map room...

About 20 minutes earlier (so your charecters should still remember)

Ghen searching around the map room, was acting a bit odd...and a sudden moment of extreme perception (roll of 20) he say somewhere else.



> Suddenly, you find yourself within a desolate wasteland. You are alone. Dust blows around your feet and swirls about a number of broken statues made of chipped and pitted marble. The sky above is black and empty of stars, and the air brushes your skin with a chill that is as much emotional as physical, bringing you a sense of unrelenting loss.
> 
> Even as you quickly take this scene in, it's gone, replaced by the familiar faces of your companions and the sounds of the Garden of Graves.






Then in map room itself



> The structure's eastern half is mostly empty. In its center stands a table with miniature terrain elements laid out upon it. You recognize the building you're in, which means that most of the map must show the top of the cliff. No buildings are depicted, only a complex system of pathways, which run between scores of stone “cairns” (grey stone piles that could, say, cover a corpse, or at least that is one guess from looking at the map).





Then, the view from the room (you went north) and Nar's questions.




TerraDave said:


> You make it up the stairs.
> 
> 
> 
> You see two additional exits. Each leads to a rope bridge. One goes north. The other goes back west, and hence probably by the sleepy obelisk (OoC: again, this is probably on the map attached above).






TerraDave said:


> Nar-Heru: you are confident that what is represented are many piles of stones (again, the cairns) that are used to cover graves. This one building (_on the map_) was used for planning or locating burials, and for ceromonial purposes. Of course, if you follow Buckthorn out the north, you may notice something else...about the map and hence the garden...


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 28, 2011)

And even earlier...



TerraDave said:


> (See OoC at end of post!)
> 
> On the 7th day of the 3rd month of 545, they arrive in the forrest. It lives up to its name. Clear light and sharp contrast followed by eery mists. Deep woods and vegatation that can barely be seen through by meadows and widely spaced trees towering far into the sky. A sense of both age and youthful vigor somehow coexist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Buckthorn (Oct 28, 2011)

Sorry, may not make a difference now, but to be clear on earlier post, Buckthorn was moving 4 squares total, 2 up, 2 left to stand to the right of Ghen and southeast of Forge in case that helps.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Oct 28, 2011)

*Just so you know*

I'm not trying to be trite.  I AM brain damaged.  While the sunglasses aren't subtle, most of the rest of it is.  I really do have issues with geospatial relation (among other things that are definitively right-brained functions), so I ask your indulgence with matters such as this.  General stuff I can handle, but fine detail sometimes eludes me.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 1, 2011)

In spite of an appearance of the seventh swarm, Forge being knocked out, and Ghen tapping out his healing, the swarms are defeated, with some help from the freed Grey Elf. She is thankful, but skeptical of anyone who would subject themselves to all this. “This is all part of some great trap, to use greed and lure adventurers into their death, over and over again” (or at least that is what she meant to say). She then steps into the Aether, returning to her fey enclave.  

The sundial is inspected. The dial is even stopped! At 2 pm. But then let go again.

A room of many tapestries is entered. One shows a key, a locked door, and a shocked tiefling rogue. Perhaps unable to resist the likeness, Lucian touches the key to the tapestry, first the cloth key, then the cloth lock. A great “click” sound is heard in the distance.







Behind another tapestry is a torch in the center of the room, and numbers, 1-12, on a curved wall. First in bronze, then in dark iron.  Like possible a sundial…at least when Forge stands in between the wall and torch. The shadow is dark and clear. And fortunately, the elf calculates the correct time. This opened door happens to be nearer the party, and they proceed through it. 


Just before they leave, Forge takes a tapestry, and stuffs into the bag of holding. 

Murmuring voices draw the party to a richly appointed room, with no speakers. Instead there are game tables, and everyone but Lucian is sucked into games with unseen opponents. A coin to a few heads and some luck and skill bring them out. But not after paying for the play with psychic damage. 

They finally rest in the tapestry room (after what may be record number of encounters). In the night, a banshee looking to share her pain appears. But the wizards barrier against fey keeps it at bay. 

They enter a dimly lit and oddly shaped room. Then, after sudden darkness, deadly duplicates attack! One for each party member! Ally hits ally (well, at least a few times) and Ghen is worried about healing an enemy. Then all seems won with a simple _dispel_, and Buckthorn riddles the quickling that appeared as him with arrows even as Forge locks his giant-souled double into a futile slugfest. But the sprigan arcanists that appeared as Nar-Heru and Ghen strike back, joined by the other Lucian looking quickling. Even when killed, like the dryads and harpy’s before them, the fey leap back up, now undead, and continue the mayhem. Nar-Heru comes seconds within death. Eventually, the tied does turn, as two of the fey flee and the rest die at last. 






A quickling

The room is searched and Forge then pulls a lever. With unknown results. They continue.

An underground network is found. It leads back to the opening (by the cave with the three statues), the game room, and a strange cluster of rooms. Here, they seem to leave the fey Aether and enter an old and abandoned part of dungeon.

First


> You're standing in an uneven cave that has a broken stone floor. In the cave's center, a broken ring of stone surrounds a shallow pool of filthy, stagnant water.




Then


> A few bits of broken stone suggest that this wide hall was once divided into two parts. Around the corner, where a narrower hallway juts to a dead end, you can see a few bits of old mechanisms protruding from the wall




Then


> This room must once have been magnificent. The ceiling is coated in a thin layer of silver, but it has grown tarnished and chipped, and is now all but worthless. The floor is agate, but also worn down and chipped by time. Bits of broken stone that were once statues and sarcophagi litter the chamber; you can make out a tiny bit of a face and a few fingers of a hand in different sections, but there's not enough left to identify what they once symbolized.




They come to exits that lead back to the Fey domain. The one they take returns them to the opening by the river with two dark obelisks. (See map, you are standing outside what looks like a large building, indicated by “wall” on the map).

Nar-Heru also has visions, as Ghen did before.  



> Suddenly, you find yourself within a desolate wasteland. Dust blows around your feet and swirls about a number of broken statues made of chipped and pitted marble. The sky above is black and empty of stars, and the air brushes your skin with a chill that is as much emotional as physical, bringing you a sense of unrelenting loss.






> You're no longer standing in the world-where you were. The passages around are now made of rough-hewn rock, apparently dug directly through the earth. The floor is worn smooth. Along the walls farther ahead of you, a series of images was once painted, but they have largely worn away; you can make out, at most, a few vaguely humanoid figures. There's a sense of emptiness around you-the peculiar feeling that whatever life and magic once flowed through this place are long gone.


----------



## ecayford (Nov 2, 2011)

Examining the map, Forge suggests reentering the cave we just left and going out the door in room 21.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 2, 2011)

Any special precautions, does Lucian go first, etc?


----------



## ecayford (Nov 2, 2011)

I would assume so unless anyone else feels otherwise.  Usual formation with Lucien ahead out of light source and us following (F,B,N,G).


----------



## kaltfeuer (Nov 3, 2011)

*Lovebirds...*

We're fine with that order, right my love?  Of course, never you mind up front what we're doing back here.  A little smooching never hurt morale, right?

[While smooching the air next to him, a pair of wings seem to shoot out and crackle with energy.]


----------



## dyermaker001 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Nov 3, 2011)

Lucien takes the lead, and doesn't hold back.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 3, 2011)

ok...


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 3, 2011)

you have the sense of being elsewhere. For a moment, you feel suspended, just on the threshold, but then your back in the decayed dungeon as before. If you head to that door, as indicated by Forge, then you bypass the (faux?) natural cave, go through the hall that may have been divided, and head into the smashed up tomb place. (these are all described a few posts up, and are just as you left them). 

The others follow, and feel and see the same. 

Lucian exits into a clearing, going through the double doors not actually exited before. (or at least pokes his head out). He feels himself return to the fey Aether. Several corpses, which have almost decayed to skeletons and are clad in various pieces of broken armor, lie scattered about. Beyond, you see more walls, made of the cairn stones. These may be building walls. And they may, may enclose places that don't match the halfling's maps. You see no doors or windows in these walls across the clearing. 

But you are probably looking at the corpses.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Nov 3, 2011)

Lucien stands at the doorway until the party, particularly our clerical-type colleague, catches up.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Nov 3, 2011)

"Shall we take a look at what the last thing that happened to these poor souls was?"

As long as a skull remains, Nar-Heru will use the Last Sight Vision ritual to "witness an auditory and visual replay of the moments before the death of that creature, as seen from the creature's perspective"

Arcana check determines the length of the vision. 29=4 rounds before death


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 3, 2011)

Nar-Heru walks out into the clearing, as such a ritual will _obviously_ not work across the barrier between the mortal world and its Aetherial cousin. 

No corpses rise to great him. After some time passes, the ritual begins, and in a flash, the elf is overwhelmed…

_In combat, as demented fey rip he and his companions to pieces. 

If this was not terrible enough, he (or the one providing the vision, but it is hard to separate) looses consciousness briefly, only to waken again. 

For the fey are eating him. Alive._

After it is done, Nar-Heru (attack vs fort hits) has to throw up.

Nothing else happens (yet). The walls block the west and north of the clearing. The building (some of) you are in blocks the east. There is some rubble and vegetation to the south that might be passable.


----------



## ecayford (Nov 3, 2011)

Same order to the South?


----------



## kaltfeuer (Nov 4, 2011)

*Brief Consultation*

Ghen and Shayera ask the spirits for aid in their understanding. Religion check to see whether these corpses are imbued with any unholy energy giving them the potential to rise again.

We will also say last rites and try to afford them whatever service or blessing seems appropriate to their race.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 4, 2011)

*Ghen*: they do not seem corrupted, _yet_, but given the circumstances...burn or bury? 

Forge and Lucian (and whoever): you carefully pass through the rubble. You are now overlooking the ledge on which the graveyard rests. The verdent wild rolls out before you, somehow sharp even as parts of it are shrouded in odd mists, and natural even with the occasional patch of purple leaves or giant toadstools. 

In the more immediate area, 60 feet directly below you, is the hostile campsight and path to the place of statues (to the west) and maproom tower (to the east). On your level, to the east is the building you just went through, which is connected by a bridge to the maproom (and may have a door that for some reason you overlooked probably because the DM forgot to point it out). Its not clear how far you can go in this direction, though you can probably hop on the bridge and go back to the maproom.

To the west, it looks open, and you can walk along the ledge, with wall/possible building now to your immediate north.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Nov 5, 2011)

Lucien, ever the thief, loots the bodies.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Nov 5, 2011)

After recovering from his ordeal and relaying the results to the rest, Nar-Heru suggests we explore to the west.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Nov 5, 2011)

*Cleansing fire*

Ghen and Shayera burn the bodies.  As he stoops over each to set it ablaze, the fire appears to have a glow independent of the light it sheds.  Ghen seems to emanate radiant light, and seems to have a measure of control over it.


----------



## ecayford (Nov 5, 2011)

After we've finished honoring/desecrating the bodies, Forge will lead us around the building to find an entrance.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 5, 2011)

Little of value is found, but the bodies are burned successfully.

You follow the ledge west. With the one building, more of a grouping of various shapes and curved walls joined together with no completed breaks or gaps in the wall, still on your right, you can now turn north. There is now another building on the left/west side, similarly disjointed. You can pass between these inner and outer buildings, through the rough grass passing various cairns, until the gap now turns back east, and again you can turn that way, with the structure still on your right, and the other one on your left. 

Some time has passed...actually, quite a bit.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 6, 2011)

As you continue, now covering ~3/4 of a circle, a dead end finally approaches. With a wall running between what is now the north building and the south.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Nov 7, 2011)

*Looking around*

Perception for hidden doors.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 7, 2011)

Its a lot of wall, but assuming that just the dead end is searched, no such doors are found.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Nov 8, 2011)

How tall are the walls?


----------



## kaltfeuer (Nov 8, 2011)

*A Lot of Wall*

Ghen and Shayera will walk off together searching the various expanses of wall for any doors or anomalies. The group hears Ghen cooing at Shayera.

(apparently Shayera's presence is a distraction)


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 8, 2011)

Walls are mostly 11 or so feet high. However, on the northern stretch, it rises to about 20 feet, and and as you examine it, looks like angling building roof. The walls also get higher to about 20 feet for the structure you have been circling. 

At the dead end, the wall is about 11 feet high and made, like all these, from the rough cairn stones. 

From the path you took, (after you go through the vertigo dungeon rooms, ie off the map I posted a few pages back) there are no doors or openings or conspicuous cracks or cuts or anything like that on either side.   (in any case, those rolls indicate that Ghen is not really paying attention).


----------



## ecayford (Nov 8, 2011)

Forge will sling his weapon and sheild and try to climb up the walls (11 foot rough stone ones) in order to get on top of the building closest to see if he can get a better look around.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 9, 2011)

Forge _barely_ makes it up the wall (maybe another character gives him a push). I will assume he climbs at the dead end. 

He is on about a 7 foot wide stretch of wall/building that connects the 1) irregular north building that runs east to west and then turns south, and 2) the more central irregular building whose roof rises to 20 feet not to far from you. Looking to the east, (and taking into account that Forge is pretty perceptive) Forge can see the river about 50 feet away, and the previously explored buildings on the other side, and is a similar distance  from the clearing were this circular journey started. 

(Hint: take a look at the map I originally posted after the last session, now a few pages back..., forge would be towards the top of "wall")


----------



## ecayford (Nov 9, 2011)

Can we climb over or along the wall to get to a building we haven't been to?  Like the circular central building?


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 9, 2011)

Climbing _over_ and to the east of were Forge is now should bring him back to the path that leads along the river and in turn leads to the opening in the northern structure (again, previous map). Forge can just see the path leading into this structure, and probably remembers going into it the day before, with the first stop being the tapestry room, which in fact should be pretty close to where he is now. He can also see a part of the building with curved walls just next to that...

Going south from were he is standing should lead to the central structure, or at least the top of it. The wall goes up another 10 or so feet, so more climbing would be involved.


----------



## ecayford (Nov 9, 2011)

Forge will lower some rope if anyone cares to join. Assuming the central structure is somewhere we haven't been before, Forge will continue his climbing expidition.  Don't have a totally clear idea of what he's seeing but the point is he's trying to get to a building we haven't been to without totally getting separated from the party.  He'll tie a rope around his waist and let the other end hang for the rest of the party to use when he gets where he's going.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 9, 2011)

*Forge:* you see a lot of funny shaped, interconnected, structures made out of gray stones.

You climb up 10 more feet, with the rope tied to you. Someone on the ground could climb the now 20 feet to get where you are. 

Again, you can clearly see the northern building with the path leading into it and the 7 foot wide bit on which you were just standing that connects it to the central part. 

This central part is pretty large. 70 or so feet north south (your are still towards the north) and 120 or so feet east west (you are towards the east). It seems to connect to another part farther south that you walked around earlier. 

As you climb along the roof, there is a large, central, flattish, dome. With holes in it! This is the first real break from the pattern. Peaking through the holes, you see some kind of vegetation below, but also various walls dividing this area. You think you could climb over the top of the dome, but the other side seems to be yet more grey cairn stones. Beyond that, the building ends, and you would be back to where you were walking earlier.


----------



## ecayford (Nov 9, 2011)

Forge will walk around the central building and see if he can detect any entrances from the top or sides of the building.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 9, 2011)

*Dwarven Persistance*

You continue not to find any outside entrances to the central structure. 

You have now circled it, and went on top of it.


----------



## ecayford (Nov 9, 2011)

Any other structures/entrances that Forge can see from his new perch that we have not explored yet?  (A map would help!!   )


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 9, 2011)

(As already noted multiple times...you have a map...)

"not already explored": The large structure you are standing on, and a smaller one to the south to which it is connected, you have not explored these. At least not the_ inside_. You have walked around them and on top of them. 

You may have reached the limits of this approach.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 9, 2011)

(I will try to give a summary)

There is a sort of long L shape structure to the north. A large oval structure in the middle. Forge is on the big oval. Where Forge climbed up connects the north and middle parts. To the south is smaller structure and a similar connection. Forge doesn't think he has been in the big oval or the structure it is connected to to the south. 

Forge can also see the building that gives you vertigo to go in, the river, the building on the other side of the river, the cliff to the south, the cairns...


----------



## ecayford (Nov 9, 2011)

Right but the map has a lot of whited out areas that I would assume are not so anymore.  Anyway, if this avenue of exploration is of no further use, forge will return to the group and let someone more rangery take the lead.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 10, 2011)

Ranger? (OoC: Randy is probably a little distracted by RL right now). The exterior exploration was pretty thorough, and may have even produced useful information. 

On the ranger's maps the white is mostly still there, as you did not go _into_ anything (unlike the # places that you did). Forge did walk on top of much of that white space, from the straight bit south of "12" to the curved part by "wall", and some ways west of there. 

Now if the goal is to get _inside_ the place where Forge was standing on top of, yes, someone clearly has to think of something.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Nov 10, 2011)

"Good work Forge.  It seems our next move involves climbing through the hole in the roof you found.  I'll send Spark in first to explore a little before Lucien drops in.  We can all use my ring to fall if we can't find a way to secure a rope. Let's go"


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 10, 2011)

The holes are pretty small. Maybe Forge could fit his thumb through one. A tiny creature (say, dagger sized) could not fit through one.

No exterior entrances have been found.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hmm.  Perhaps we need to make an entrance.  Or we could all thoroughly search for a hidden entrance.  Preference?Are  the stones dry stacked?  Does it appear we could pull any down?


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 10, 2011)

Those would be _variations_ on exterior entrance. The team of shaman, ranger, and dungeoneering dwarf did not find any, and there is absolutely no evidence for any. Of course, the wizard has access to resources he has yet to deploy...

Actually hacking through the stone would probably be pretty tough, and that's just assuming it was normal stone, and not grave stones that might have been magically assembled.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 10, 2011)

*Then again*

Actually, Forge should make a map....attached. Red indicates the path you have taken this day.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Nov 10, 2011)

Lucien climbs up, sees the size of the roof holes, turns to the Elf and shrugs "So much for that plan."

"Not from up here, not from down there, is there an entrance we missed in one of the other buildings?"


----------



## dyermaker001 (Nov 10, 2011)

"Well, we pulled that lever in the room with the quicklings, and nothing seemed to happen.  We also haven't haven't closely investigated the pair of obelisks.  I suggest we go back and look at those. We also have the option of a ritual to detect secret doors, or a scroll of hand of fate..."


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 10, 2011)

Magic-User: Yes, Forge did pull the lever.  You did look at the obelisks, in the last hour in fact. Simple pillars of black marble, without writing or symbols. 

Thief: Well, thats a good point. You have found entrances to other structures here, and been into those structures. You have just not found an exterior entrance to the central structure that you mostly walked around.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Nov 10, 2011)

TerraDave said:


> On your level, to the east is the building you just went through, which is connected by a bridge to the maproom (and may have a door that for some reason you overlooked probably because the DM forgot to point it out).




Well, there's this as well.

"Methinks we missed something in there" is heard as the Tiefling points to the north building "that might takes us in here" as he then points down to the building they're currently standing on.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 10, 2011)

*It takes a thief*

"Methinks we missed something in there" is heard as the Tiefling points to the north building "that might takes us in here" as he then points down to the building they're currently standing on.[/QUOTE]


Buckthorn points as Lucian speaks, saying this way is north. He turns away from the bridge, looks at the long norther building were you all where recently, and may notice...



TerraDave said:


> ...a wall running between what is now the north building and the south.






TerraDave said:


> Forge ... is on about a 7 foot wide stretch of wall/building that connects the 1) irregular north building that runs east to west and then turns south, and 2) the more central irregular building ...
> (Hint: take a look at the map I originally posted after the last session, now a few pages back..., forge would be towards the top of "wall")






TerraDave said:


> Climbing _over_ and to the east of were Forge is now should bring him back to the path that leads along the river and in turn leads to the opening in the northern structure (again, previous map). Forge can just see the path leading into this structure, and probably remembers going into it the day before, with the first stop being the tapestry room, which in fact should be pretty close to where he is now. He can also see a part of the building with curved walls just next to that...
> 
> Going south from were he is standing should lead to the central structure, or at least the top of it. ...






TerraDave said:


> *Forge:* ...
> 
> Again, you can clearly see the northern building with the path leading into it and the 7 foot wide bit on which you were just standing that connects it to the central part.
> 
> ...






TerraDave said:


> (I will try to give a summary)
> 
> There is a sort of long L shape structure to the north. A large oval structure in the middle. ... Where Forge climbed up connects the north and middle parts.






TerraDave said:


> On the ranger's maps the white is mostly still there, as you did not go _into_ anything (unlike the # places that you did). Forge did walk on top of much of that white space, from the straight bit south of "12" to the curved part by "wall", and some ways west of there.




So yes, there is a 11 foot high, 7 foot wide connection between the two structures. 

And in fact, you could probably even figure out where _in_ the northern structure this connects to.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Nov 10, 2011)

Just FYI: When I pointed to the "northern building", I was actually referring to the northern building. The quote about the overlooked door was meant to be more anecdotal. Crafty Lucien may be. Eloquent he most certainly is not.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 10, 2011)

He's the most eloquent one in the party!

In any case, he points right at the link.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Nov 10, 2011)

"As I was saying, we need to go back to the tapestry room and look for more secret doors."


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 10, 2011)

How do you want to go there?


----------



## dyermaker001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Given our die rolling skill, I think we should walk back around, through the south building, and out the first door we passed near the man made cave.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok....though some of you are already up on the wall/roof, with a rope...and as you now know...the entrance is right there. 

Or you you can walk back around.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Nov 11, 2011)

Before we abandon the roof aspect, Ghen will disband Shayera, climb up to the roof, and peer in one of the holes.  Small though they may be, they do constitute line of sight.  Ghen summons Shayera on the ground inside in a spot he can see (she can appear up to 20 sq / 100 ft away).  From there, can he get a 'spirit's eye view' of the internal area, and see where the entry/exit to this space lies?


----------



## ecayford (Nov 11, 2011)

"Good idea strange one"


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 11, 2011)

_Of course, the extent to which the spirit can actually pass on useful information is unclear. It could come under a literal application of “speak with spirits”, giving a bonus to Ghen’s already high perception….in any case, it would seem in character that Ghen would have the spirit tell him something that he really saw himself. _

The center area is divided by intersecting walls that are just sort of there. Vegatation grows on the walls and here and there. It is open to the west (the western part of the structure, not the outside) though there are more walls at that part, and there is an opening to the east (the direction of the “wall” that Forge climbed upon). There is _something_ over there. As in some grey stone, not a creature, gold pile, nor dancing pixies. There are also doors to the south, and you know that the structure extends to the south. 

And there are runes carved about, as with many of the other interiors of this place. 

Buckthorn climbs the roof, leaving the elf standing on the ground. He quizzically watches the shifter moving about the roof, “communing” with his spirit. 

_Let me know which way you are going. _


----------



## dyermaker001 (Nov 11, 2011)

As everyone else climbs over the wall, Nar-Heru will follow.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Nov 12, 2011)

Dow the length of the roofline we go towards the entrance. Lucien takes point, being cautious to look out for sections that might collapse.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 12, 2011)

Following Lucian's lead, you all walk along the roof/wall and easily (except maybe for Nar)  climb down to the entrance to the north structure. In less then a minute, you are back in the room with "tiefling rogue electrocuted at door" and other tapestries.

What now?


(wizard: I had to roll after that...it takes some effort but then you practically jump on the roof)


----------



## kaltfeuer (Nov 13, 2011)

*Chipping in*

We really need to invest in a pair of goggles of awareness or something to boost the rogue's perception.  It's a rather critical failing of our group, since he's so often at point.


----------



## ecayford (Nov 14, 2011)

Forge will examine the room for anything we missed the first time around, bearing in mind that all the lever pulling/clicking etc. may have had an effect in a location where we've already been.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 14, 2011)

_Assuming you have a light source._

Forge, in the south-east corner of the chamber, you find an opening in the wall that turns out to be a partially open secret door.  This is new. A tunnel going south lies beyond it.


----------



## ecayford (Nov 14, 2011)

I assume the rogue will lead the way and we'll proceed in our usual formation into the tunnel.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 14, 2011)

The 5 foot wide tunnel seems to go about 25 feet south and then stops at a door to the east.


----------



## ecayford (Nov 14, 2011)

Forge will check the door for traps and if he can hear anything beyond it.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 14, 2011)

Its quite, and seems untrapped, and unlocked.


----------



## ecayford (Nov 14, 2011)

Hmmm.  Before I drag the rest of the party unwillingly into something.  Just to make sure, are we healed up at least.  I forget what our condition was at the end of last session.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 14, 2011)

You did have the fight with the fey duplicates this day, and are down some surges, (I will check notes latter) but HP should be full, or close to.


----------



## ecayford (Nov 14, 2011)

OK, let's do it!  Same formation with our brave rogue up front!


----------



## kaltfeuer (Nov 14, 2011)

*Holy Light*

Ghen holds the light stone to light the corridor at 10 squares.  He holds it in a way that the light seems to emanate from Shayera, giving her an angelic appearance...


----------



## dyermaker001 (Nov 14, 2011)

Nar-Heru is ready.  Open away.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 14, 2011)

The door opens, and you look through.

The place is dimly lit. 



> A semicircular chamber features a raised dais along its curved eastern side. A great pile of stones rests atop the dais.  It looks like a cairn, but if so, it is the resting place of something enormous. Three smaller cairns, of roughly human or elf size, lie clustered on the floor before the dais.
> 
> As with many ofthe other structures through which you've traveled in this place, the walls of this chamber are covered in runes.


----------



## ecayford (Nov 14, 2011)

Forge will approach the cairns and examine the chamber for any hidden threats.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 14, 2011)

In addition to where you came from, there is one other entrance/exit for the room, an opening to the west. 

The cairns seem like the stone piles you have seen outside. Except one is bigger. 

Forge doesn't see much more, is there anything he examines in detail or anything else he does?


----------



## Flaming Bob (Nov 14, 2011)

Lucien takes up a guard position at the new door while the others search the room and (presumably) the large cairn.


----------



## ecayford (Nov 14, 2011)

Taking his cue from the rogue, Forge approaches the large cairn and pokes around in it with his axe.


----------



## ecayford (Nov 15, 2011)

....


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 15, 2011)

Buckthorn enters the chamber and looks out the other, west, exit. It leads to the chamber spied from the roof:



> Two walls intersect in the center of this chamber, serving no apparent architectural purpose. The walls are probably inscribed with more of the runes you've seen elsewhere, but it's difficult to tell, because thick curtains of hanging ivy cover them. There are also several small holes in the ceiling perhaps they provide sunlight to nourish the ivy.




Then something happens.

............................................................................................................


Forge’s inspection of the cairn calls forth its inhabitant. Once a noble Firbolg, the fey giant was reduced to a literal shell of itself, but with some of its instincts, and leaping skills, intact. It was joined by three dread zombie knights, equally noble gray elf undead. 

Even as Ghen began to call forth his radiant undead smacking power, the firbolg shell took a shine to Forge, and proceeded to drain his life forces (healing surges) away, leaping about to stay close enough to do so and smacking the dwarf if he tried to pin the shell down.  The knights could mark their quarry, occasionally immobilize or daze it, and even fey step, but they were mostly a nuisance. Even though they do tend to rise again when defeated, and can only be put down by light or fire. 

What was not a nuisance was the great ivy heart that made its appearance after the start of the battle .






_A previous party of adventurers_

It dragged Nar forth to it, and the wizard responded by bringing forth a great wall of fire, but the ivy just crawled about to avoid it, its great vines lashing all about, grabbing, dazing, and poisoning. In the meantime, the gem in its head, using an all too familiar mechanism, began to draw forth the soul of a target.

First that target was mostly Nar, but it would switch to Ghen…. Buckthorn then drew the attention of the Ivy, and was less lucky. As was Forge, who was drained to an inch of his life and be revived a number of times, briefly each time. Lucian shadow danced about the undead, but the Ivy caught him as well. Ghen’s soul eventually succumb, being drained into the gem.

Nar actually emerged the least scathed, thanks to his many magical shields, and at points seemed the only one standing. Nar and prayers. As before (on a reroll of 20 by Randy, again) Ryassa, goddess of mercy, reaches down and revives the Halfling. The Ivy is finally defeated.

With its destruction:



> A scream of frustration sounds, not from the creature but throughout the chamber. The creature of vegetation rots away to nothing almost instantly, as do the curtains of ivy hanging along the walls, exposing the many scrawled runes beneath.




But Ghen’s soul is lost. Only thanks to a scroll of resurrection, and a scramble for components, is it restored.

The wizard believed this area was the center of the focus to draw forth arcane fey energy and bring forth necrotic shadow energy. This is further confirmed by passing double doors--almost certainly unlocked by the rogue in the tapestry room—and finding a strange machine



> This chamber is dearly the heart of some sort of eldritch design. Runes such as those you have seen elsewhere in the complex spiral along the walls and floor in various intertwining patterns, all finally culminating in the precise center of the room. An intricate contraption of iron rods and wooden shafts, crossing and crisscrossing each other, stands at that point. At each intersection, a rune is stamped on wood and metal, and several of the larger joints are adorned with gemstones. At its top, the device comes to a pyramidal peak, with prongs holding a gleaming emerald.




They take the gems and destroy the machine in the process. From the remains of the undead, they also take a intricately embroidered suite of hide armor (noticeable under much nasty grave grime) and a macabre badge of jagged bone. 

They leave the graves, and at some point meet the two gray elves from these Aetherial parts they met before: Paeias and Elesdri. The two eladrin thank them for their assistance, and offer them_ Faery Dust_, to enchant their protective items (later, when the wizard can perform the ritual). They also provide Nar with a cloak of elvenkind and try to imply that they don’t stereotype wood elves as much as they did before.






At some other point, they suddenly find themselves confronted with the same twisted treant as before, together with some trees he had called forth as minions. It’s a grueling battle, which sees Lucian finally imbibe a long carried alchemical potion and breath black dragon breath, but eventually the tough old tree decides it has done enough. It does make one final, spiteful, attack on an unconscious Forge. And kills him. 

The second resurrection scroll is used.  Components for healing and natural rituals are absolutely gone. 

Nar calls forth phantom steeds to speed them out of this feywild, and with Buckthorn leading the way, they make good progress…


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 21, 2011)

*Not out of the woods yet*

As you gallop across the land on your phantom steeds, you realize a great tree has been placed blocking the archway out of the Aether and back to the mortal world. 

Before it emerges a huge and grotesque giant, with a spiked club significantly larger then buckthorn. 






Its a Fomorian, ancient enemy of Firbolg and Grey Elf alike. 

It belts out:

“I kno ya ave it”
“Gimme the dust!”
“The sweet, sweet dust!”

You do not oblige. 

_I am assuming you are still on phantom steeds. See map. 
Lucian and Buckthorn can go, then the giant, then all of you_

EDIT: Click on the map several times to get to full size.


----------



## Buckthorn (Nov 22, 2011)

Buckthorn will name the Fomorian as his Hunter's Quarry and will shoot from the saddle, attacking with Thundertusk Boar Strike.  If Buckthorn's initiative is greater than that of the Fomorian giant, then he will Seize the Moment to gain combat advantage and sneak attack.

Edit:  Wow.   Just wow.  Guess I won't bother rolling damage.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Nov 22, 2011)

Lucien palms a small group of blades and lets fly, ending the motion with a nasty looking finger gesture probably considered profane among the denizens of the hive.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 22, 2011)

*Unintended Ironies*

Buckthorn, perhaps shocked by the humongous ugliness, sends two arrows sailing this way and that. 

Lucian rides forth and hurls his blades, blinding the brute! (note that Blinding Barrage has been nerfed, ah the dangers of the online builder, and I think you got the wrong die for infernal sneak attack, in any case you do 30 damage). 

"So that's the way its gonna be!"

The Fomorian makes a huge wild swing with his club, sending rock chips flying, and firmly hitting the rogue. (26 dmg). The steed is dismissed by the strike, but Lucian lands on his feet. 

*Forge*
*Ghen*
Nar-Heru
.....New Round....
Buckthorn
Lucian -26 hp//blinding barrage
Fomorian

_Again, click and click and click again on the map_


----------



## ecayford (Nov 22, 2011)

Forge will move, minor rain of steel and charge with rhino strike at the giant.

Actually a 34 because it's blinded and granting CA. Also, my PP provides that giant grants CA to everyone until start of my next turn now even if not otherwise granting CA.

Forge will action point and use Thicket of blades.

Assuming 24 misses.  He will use PP feature to reroll the attack.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Nov 22, 2011)

TerraDave said:


> I think you got the wrong die for infernal sneak attack




Nope, that last roll was just a snark roll referring to the "profane finger gesture" from my text. Infernal sneak attack wasn't invoked. I was attempting be funny, and obviously rolled a one on _that _skill check.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 22, 2011)

Forge charges into the giant and hacks away at its leg. It is slowed.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nar-Heru moves forward 3 squares.  His face twists into a painful visage as he summons a force you have not seen before.  As he waves his staff and gestures hypnotically, a large swath of land surrounding the giant appears to turn black and twisted.

1HS for Mirage Arcana in for Wall of Fire.  Burst 2 centered on one of the back corners of the giant. (wherever necessary to avoid Forge)

I'll Elven accuracy, forgot the bonus, so 35 vs. Will.  If it hits, he's dazed, can't leave the zone, and can't see outside the zone.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 22, 2011)

You call forth your vile zone, plunging the Fomorian into a nightmare. (probably involving tempting pixies but no dust to offer...actually, its better not to imagine it). The dark tome is pleased by your sacrifice.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Nov 22, 2011)

Lucien gives the wizard a suspicious glance, starts to say something, but thinks better of it. 

"If he's trapped like I think he is, we can get that tree off the gate and get out of here."

The tiefling moves quickly towards the tree.


----------



## ecayford (Nov 23, 2011)

Forge uses utility to avoid first 8 points of damage if this blind,slowed,dazed,hallucinating giant hits him.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Nov 23, 2011)

*In the name of Klagg, I smite thee*

Astral Wave - intentionally seeking out any other potential giants within close burst 8 (just in case he has friends).

Ghen bellows at the giant, "Your kind will shed blood no more!  You destroyed Klagg!  You took away Kaga-Wuo!  I am their avenger and you will pay for your sins!"  (Ghen looks more than a little crazy as he's screaming)

Ghen will post Shayera next to Forge, just outside the arcane zone, then looks over the tree to assess its removal and potential use as a weapon to destroy the giant.  His chest is heaving as he looks at it with a rather intense stare.

-- I forgot I'm at -1 to everything.  The will attack is 24 and Perception is 31.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 23, 2011)

Lucian, you make your move and are next to the tree. Its really, really big and jammed in pretty tight with the surrounding trees. 

Ghen, your wave and speech seem to not affect the giant, trapped in a nightmare of the wizard (and tome's) making. You summon the spirit. And the tree is really, really, big.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 23, 2011)

Buckthorn unleashes some more arrows at the brute (twin strike). Its confirmed, he cannot hit something the size of a barn's broadside. 


The giant is nicked by the dwarfs raining axe and fails to shake off the wizard’s magic (dm rolls 3, for some reason), and again is forced to make just one big swing with its club. Lucian is missed (roll 2), but not Forge. Who is more tapped then hit anyways (total 8 damage). 

It does however seem to perk up after that (roll 18, 19).

*Forge* -8 hp//rhino charge, thicket of blades, rain of steel, unbreakable, AP
*Ghen* //astral wave
Nar-Heru / -1 HS/mirage arcana
.....New Round....
Buckthorn //thudertusck 
Lucian -26 hp//blinding barrage
Fomorian

_Again, click and click and click again on the map. Please post by Sunday night_


----------



## ecayford (Nov 23, 2011)

Forge attempts to hamstring the giant.
Spinning sweep knocks prone on a hit.  Not sure if the giant is still dazed blind etc but if it can't see me because the illusion I guess he grants ca to me.

I wish!  Doing this on iPad so not used to it yet.  Looks like12 damage, knocked prone and grants ca until the beginning of my next turn.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Nov 23, 2011)

Anyone in the zone grants CA.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dyermaker001 (Nov 24, 2011)

Nar-Heru channels more dark energy, and skeletal hands burst from the ground, grasping at the giant's legs.

"I think we'll need to deal with this fellow, then I can shrink the tree."

Grasp of the graves 

- dazed until end of my turn with a hit
- burst 2 in same place, 5 necrotic damage for starting in the zone.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 26, 2011)

The giant is knocked over by more leg strikes from the dwarf and grasped at by corpse like hands.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Nov 26, 2011)

*Blind Rage*

"Your kind murdered Kaga-Wuo Fen, but I am Fen now.  My spirit shall drain yours."

Ghen moves 6 in the direction of the giant.  

Shayera brings down her mace upon the giant (Spring Renewal Strike) in a sweeping blow.


----------



## Buckthorn (Nov 28, 2011)

Buckthorn will attempt a recovery and again shoot at the giant using Twin Strike.  If being in Ghen's Zone gives him combat advantage over the giant, he would attempt to make it a sneak attack.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 28, 2011)

*Ghen*, you advance, but your spirit misses with what could have been a massive strike. 
Buckthorn, your arrows strike true! (though its not entirely clear what the damage is, but I guess I will figure it out).


----------



## ecayford (Nov 28, 2011)

OOC:  Should be another d8 for Buckthorn's quarry damage as well as three d6 (or d8) with the feat for sneak attack.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 28, 2011)

Lucian takes advantage of the giants predicaments to throw a dagger right were it can hurt.

Edit, or not! (and thats even with the accidental extra d20).


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 28, 2011)

*irony revealed*

The great ugly giant stands up. It lets out a growl and vigorously shakes its head. (save). It doesn’t seem particularly dazed or hindered at this point. 

Its takes another huge swing, hitting dwarf, shifter and tiefling alike. (22 damage each).

It then reveals the full horror of its great ugly eye of Balor. Both Forge and Ghen are caught in the ugly (29 damage and blind till end of Fomorian’s next turn).  

*Forge* -59 hp/blind/bloodied/sweeping strike, rhino charge, thicket of blades, rain of steel, unbreakable, AP
*Ghen* /-51 hp/ blind/bloodied/astral wave, spring renewal,
Nar-Heru / -1 HS/mirage arcane, grasp of the grave
.....New Round....
Buckthorn //thudertusck 
Lucian -48 hp/bloodied/blinding barrage

Fomorian in a dark place, but only kinda

_Still, click a bunch of times to open map. 
Please post by Tuesday evening._


----------



## ecayford (Nov 28, 2011)

The giant takes some damage at the start of his turn but won't at the start of his next turn since Forge is blinded and can't make OAs.  Forge will use his second wind and brash strike the giant.  If hits, then everyone has combat advantage until beginning of forge's next turn.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Nov 28, 2011)

OOC: The daze from the Grasp of the Grave was until the end of my next turn, no save.  And he should take 5 necrotic at the start from the zone.

Wary of the Giant's return to clarity Nar-Heru cast another misty zone, this one intended to put the giant nighty-night.

Sleep, in the same burst as the other zones.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Nov 28, 2011)

double post


----------



## kaltfeuer (Nov 29, 2011)

*Muttering and Sputtering*

Ghen starts cursing at the tiefling under his breath. "How many times have we told them not to get too far from us, my love?" With teeth gritted... "How many times must they fall before they will listen to us?" He seems not to be fully in control of his senses...

Spirit of Life - Lucien can take hit points as if he had spent a surge - adding 2 to the total.

Longtooth Shifting - Ghen regenerates 4 at the start of every turn, plus bonus damage.

Healing Spirit. Ghen willl spend the surge (+2) and Forge gets the extra points (no surge).

(I have a lag ... I hit it twice, but apparently it had gone through...)


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 29, 2011)

Something is wrong with the server...I have not seen double posts like this in ages.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 29, 2011)

Nar-Heru: yes, the giant shook it off. Odd. (OoC: its like the 4E version of magic resistance...or an annoying wizard with lots of interrupts and reactions). The giant does look a little drowsy. 

*Ghen*, *Forge*, and Lucian you all heal. Forge does not hit.


----------



## Buckthorn (Nov 30, 2011)

Buckthorn will fire again.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Nov 30, 2011)

Lucien steps away from the giant's swing range and launches a dagger into the air.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 30, 2011)

*Healer Down*

Buckthorn, again you hit. Lucian, you manage to at least get out of the way, for now. 

The giant staggers forward, tired of the wizards miserable summonings. To make room, he picks up the *shifter* and throws him forward.  (23 dmg, prone). He then attacks the blind shifter and dwarf, and that is just enough to hit both. The swing may not have been accurate, but it has force behind it (33 dmg). *Ghen* closes his eyes. The spirit vanishes. 

(speaking of vanishing, Lucian, Ghen and Forge had already lost their steeds. Nar and Buckthorn still have them). 

The giant no longer looks drowsy.

*Forge* 30 hp/-1HS/ /bloodied/second wind, sweeping strike, rhino charge, thicket of blades, rain of steel, unbreakable, AP
*Ghen* Neg 3 hp/-1HS/dying  (regen 4)/astral wave, spring renewal, spirit of life, longtooth shifting, healing spirit
Nar-Heru / -1 HS/mirage arcane, grasp of the grave, sleep
.....New Round....
Buckthorn //thudertusck 
Lucian47 hp//blinding barrage

Fomorian mostly out of the zone

The Zone: difficult terrain, grant combat advantage, take 5 damage. 

_Note, HP is now total, not HP lost. (No entry means full HP). Still, click a bunch of times to open map. 
Please post by Thursday evening._


----------



## ecayford (Nov 30, 2011)

Forge will trigger his dwarven armor (+22hp) and his shielded sides for 30 AC, shift one square north and brash strike the giant.

Assuming that hits he'll trigger his terror weapon daily which imposes -2 to defenses save ends. If the giant strikes him next turn he'll trigger his shield for 2d6. Also he grants CA even if he leaves the zone since I hit him when I had CA.

Takes rain of steel on the start of his turn as well.  Reroll the one on damage due to axe expertise.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Nov 30, 2011)

Nar-Heru thrusts his arms forward, casting Spectral Ram, pushing the giant back into the zone.  Knocked prone on a hit. (+2 to attack if we still get CA due to the zone)

If the giant does hit me with a melee attack, I'll use the repelling shield interrupt.


----------



## Buckthorn (Dec 1, 2011)

Buckthorn will attack with Combined Fire (Battlefield Archer power, immediate interrupt) when Nar-heru casts Spectral Ram.  On his turn, Buckthorn will attack with Twin Strike.


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 1, 2011)

The giant is brashstriked, terrorized, driven back and knocked prone again, and, thanks to these, hit twice by the halflings arrows. 

Ghen continues to die.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Dec 1, 2011)

Lucien makes a beeline for the shifter. If the spacing allows for it, he moves around the giant, careful to avoid triggering an OA. If moving through would be quicker, he shadow steps from the giant to Forge before moving to Ghen.


----------



## ecayford (Dec 1, 2011)

Anyone intimidating enough to get this thing to surrender?


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 1, 2011)

*Blind confusion*

Lucian, you bring life back to something! ( I will assume he spends the AP to do so, its so dramatic, though it may not last long).

For everything piled on it, the giant is not bloodied.

GIANTS TURN


_Lucian: I will give you the benefit of the doubt, and assume that you act like Ghen is dead. (Turns out this is real important, and I guess it’s a tip, plus since I burned the AP, it seems only fair). _

The Giant stands up, again. It shakes off Forge’s mark.

Putting craftiness over its brute nature, it moves to initially avoid the dwarf, dragging itself out of the zone, its great feet stepping over the boulders (as difficult terrain).

It again  unleashes its great evil eye! Buckthorn, Lucian, and Nar (the high roll; shields don’t stop this particular attack) are blinded and hurt a little (11 damage). (Action point) It then makes a great wide swing with its club. Nar (it’s a good roll) and Lucian are hit again (23 dmg, either can still teleport no you can't, since you can't see). (Nar’s steed is also dispatched, with some luck Buckthorn retains his).

It is terror free.  

*Forge* 52 hp/-1HS/ /dwarf armor, shielded sides, second wind, sweeping strike, rhino charge, thicket of blades, rain of steel, unbreakable, AP
*Ghen* 20 hp/-2HS/bloodied, regen 4/astral wave, spring renewal, spirit of life, longtooth shifting, healing spirit, second wind
Nar-Heru / 25 HP/-1 HS/bloodied, blind/mirage arcane, grasp of the grave, sleep, spectral ram

.....New Round....

Buckthorn /72 hp/blind/thudertusck, combined fire 
Lucian13 hp/bloodied, blind/blinding barrage, AP

Fomorian down a couple hundred HP

The Zone: difficult terrain, grant combat advantage, take 5 damage. 

_Note, HP is now total, not HP lost. Still, click a bunch of times to open map. 
Please post by Sunday Evening._


----------



## kaltfeuer (Dec 2, 2011)

*Resurrection*

Ghen stands up.

Sacred Flame (Reflex)


----------



## kaltfeuer (Dec 2, 2011)

*Interface*

Y'all weren't kidding about this thing acting wiggy.

As a result of the Sacred Flame, one ally Ghen can see (Forge) gets 6 temp hp.

Since he hit with a radiant attack, radiant vessel boosts Healing Word, which he desperately uses on himself (surge +3d6 +2d6 +7).


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 2, 2011)

Note that I have put in the giants turn up a few posts so that Jason could keep his turn. 

So Ghen is done for this round.


----------



## ecayford (Dec 3, 2011)

Ugh.  In an effort to save the squishes , Forge will move south so that the giant is three squares away and if forge hits with his come and get it, the giant will foolishly place itself back in the zone.  Forge still has 30 AC from shielded sides.


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 3, 2011)

I guess Jorroth, who may be related to this giant, has spoken. (but it was an awesomely bold move).

As for the attack of opportunity and fumble...

Thats a hit (23 dmg) and Forge falls prone, in the zone. Plunging into the wizards cruel trickery must have gotten to him.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Dec 4, 2011)

*Retro*

Retroactive saving throw.

If I hit 0 again, my armor kicks in an immediate interrupt.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Dec 4, 2011)

Nar-Heru will send a magic flaming missile at the giant, 10 damage.  He then shifts back 1 square.  If he gets a save vs. blind - he takes it.  If he saves, he uses his action point and send a scorching burst at the giant.  No save, no action point.

Regardless, if:


he is hit with less than lethal, he will activate the robe and teleport back

if:


he is hit with lethal melee, he activates repelling shield.
he is hit with lethal none-melee, he activates shield


----------



## Buckthorn (Dec 4, 2011)

Buckthorn will attempt to shoot at the Formorian with Twin Strike, trying to guess at his location from any noise the giant is making.  Buckthorn will then attempt to save against blindness.


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 4, 2011)

No save vs the blindness (hopefully it ends soon!). EDIT: Nar misses the giant ?. (you can't use an action point after you save, as the turn is over at that point). Buckthorn just hits once.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Dec 5, 2011)

Magic Missile missed?  I was only using the action point and scorching burst if I could save.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Dec 5, 2011)

Lucien wildly unleashes a bat aside.

EDIT: The 5 square slide is straight back, away from Lucien.


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 5, 2011)

*Strange if temporary salvation*

*Ghen* stands, almost fully healed, even as he is blind, his radiant strike hits true…and helps save another. 

Lucian Your sudden blundering into the giant’s legs causes no damage, but does cause it to stumble back in the accursed zone. You have officially save the party. At least for 6 seconds. 

(For Forge, he is prone, but on further review, he probably would not be in the zone, well maybe. Nar does hit).

The Giant stands up. Yet. Again. In pure frustration, it brings the full force of its club down on the *dwarfs* head. (31 dmg). Only the blessings of the cleric allows him to stay conscious. 

Sight returns to the rest. 

*Forge* 4 hp/-1HS/ bloodied, prone/come & get it, dwarf armor, shielded sides, second wind, sweeping strike, rhino charge, thicket of blades, rain of steel, unbreakable, AP
*Ghen* 75 hp/-3HS/ (regen 4)/astral wave, spring renewal, spirit of life, longtooth shifting, healing spirit, second wind, healing word
Nar-Heru / 25 HP/-1 HS/bloodied/mirage arcane, grasp of the grave, sleep, spectral ram
.....New Round....
Buckthorn /72 hp/ /thudertusck, combined fire 
Lucian13 hp/bloodied /blinding barrage, AP, bat aside

Fomorian in that zone again

The Zone: difficult terrain, grant combat advantage, take 5 damage. 

_Note, HP is now total, not HP lost. Still, click a bunch of times to open map. 
Please post by Tonight!_


----------



## dyermaker001 (Dec 5, 2011)

Spurred on by the reprieve and the giant's misfortune, Nar-Heru unleashes a scorching burst on the Formorian, action points and does it again.

EDIT: I want new dice....


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 5, 2011)

Blindness didn't completely abate...Fire seems to be everywhere, except the giant.

Fortunately, Forge is not hit by it.


----------



## ecayford (Dec 5, 2011)

Forge, on his last legs stands and makes what could be a final attack on the giant (hint, hint Ghen!).


----------



## kaltfeuer (Dec 6, 2011)

*Blind Rage*

Not sure if I have an action point.  I think I do.

If AP is available:

Move up to Forge's side - veer away from the giant until the last square to avoid AO - end up directly next to giant.

Minor - Oath of Enmity on giant.

Std - Cure Serious on Forge - Forge gets the value of 2 surges +7

AP - Healing Strike (AC) on the giant.  If I hit, Forge gets a surge +7 and I mark the giant til the end of my next round.

If there's no AP:

Move up to Forge's side, end diagonal up from Forge, away from the giant.

Cure Serious on Forge - see above.


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 6, 2011)

Ghen, you continue your holy terror of theifly resurrection.  Giant is hit and forge heals, a lot. 

In fact, the giant is now bloodied.


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 6, 2011)

Buckthorn fires...

both arrows hit for 36 dmg.


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 6, 2011)

And Lucian throws his dagger.

Thats why I went with the open roll!


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 6, 2011)

*Fomorian Dust Hunter Strikes Back*

Lucian You make a strange hurling throw, and also fall prone. 

Giant

The purplish-grayish blood pouring all over its body seems to invigorate the giant. It looks at the *shifter* and *dwarf* and unveils its eye yet again, which particularly painful effects. (Blind, 29 dmg). 

He then casually walks forward. Ignoring the prone tiefling. That is a mistake as a wicked stab is unleashed! (see roll above; 17 dmg).

He returns the favor with a mighty club swing of his own. (I just rolled 2 20s—or 3 with the above—You have to take my word for it, sorry; Buckthorn -30, Lucian & Nar -50, though I am ruling that Lucian is 1 away from outright dead). Nar falls and Lucian lies there, yet again practically dead. 

"!!DUST!!"

(In terms of order, its Forge, Nar, Ghen, Buckthorn, Lucian…you still have quite a few tricks up your sleeves, if you can use them)

*Forge* 55 hp/-2HS/ blind/arms master challenge, come & get it, dwarf armor, shielded sides, second wind, sweeping strike, rhino charge, thicket of blades, rain of steel, unbreakable, AP
*Ghen* 46 hp/-3HS/blind (regen 4)/AP, healing strike, cure serious, astral wave, spring renewal, spirit of life, longtooth shifting, healing spirit, second wind, healing word
Nar-Heru / -25 HP/-1 HS/dying/mirage arcane, grasp of the grave, sleep, spectral ram
.....New Round....
Buckthorn /42 hp/ /thudertusck, combined fire 
Lucian-37 hp/dying /blinding barrage, AP, bat aside

Fomorian down hundreds of hp, but feeling good right now

The Zone: difficult terrain, grant combat advantage, take 5 damage. 

_Note, HP is now total, not HP lost. Still, click a bunch of times to open map. 
Please post by 2 PM Wednesday!_


----------



## ecayford (Dec 6, 2011)

Forge, in a desperate attempt to distract the giant, charges, shouting an ancient dwarven war cry!


----------



## Buckthorn (Dec 7, 2011)

Buckthorn will shift one square to the southwest.  For a minor, he will use Healing Herbs on Nar Heru.  For a standard action, he will attack the giant with Spikes of the Manticore.  If hit on the giant's next round, Buckthorn will use Second Chance to force a reroll of he attack against him.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Dec 7, 2011)

Assuming the last role is Healing herbs, I go to 9HP, right?


----------



## kaltfeuer (Dec 7, 2011)

*Decisions Decisions*

Ghen moves circuitously (avoiding OAs) to the square right below Lucien.

He uses Strengthen the Faithful on the giant.  Oath is still in effect.  On a hit, anyone adjacent to the giant (at least Ghen and Lucien) can take surge +8.

If the attack hit, Ghen summons Shayera on the opposite side of the giant as a minor.  

If the attack missed (ie no surge), then Ghen uses a minor for a heal check on Lucien to stabilise him (+17 - fails only on 1).


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 7, 2011)

*Forge*, you make your blind charge! And run right into it with your axe. Buckthorn, you don't manage to hit it, but you do heal Nar. Though Nar may not be up for long. 

*Ghen* you are perceptive enough to find Lucian without seeing him, but you fail to hit (I had to use the first two rolls). You do manage to revive the rogue.

Lucian: you are prone, the giant is right there, but you are conscious.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Dec 7, 2011)

forget the attack - Death Save


----------



## Flaming Bob (Dec 7, 2011)

Upon being revived, Lucien's eyes pop open just before he vanishes, melting seamlessly into Ghen's shadow. 

A split second later, he reappears next to the giant's left flank, and lashes out.

EDIT: Assuming the re-roll of 19 (36 total) hits, Lucien somersaults 4 spaces to the creature's right.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Dec 7, 2011)

Luck Blade Re-roll. Seriously, wtf? 

Note: BaS is against will.


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 7, 2011)

Lucian gets out of the way before the giant can reach for him....and the giant just walks back to where he was...

then he contemptuously picks up Forge and tosses him forward, but not quite as far as he thought he could.


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 7, 2011)

After tossing the dwarf, who still lands on his feet, the giant makes another one of those mighty, wild swings.


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 7, 2011)

(rolls above)


Nar-Heru being conscious allows you to finally use your shield to deflect the huge club. Buckthorn  is incredibly unlucky as the giant practically crushes the Halfling (twice!; 54 dmg)! Ghen and Lucian are also hit, Forge is not. (24 dmg, Forge took 18 from the toss) Lucian falls again, Ghen and Forge are bloodied, as Nar still is.


He actually looks a little delirious at this point. 

(In terms of order, its Forge, Nar, Ghen, Buckthorn, Lucian)

*Forge* 37 hp/-2HS/bloodied /arms master challenge, come & get it, dwarf armor, shielded sides, second wind, sweeping strike, rhino charge, thicket of blades, rain of steel, unbreakable, AP
*Ghen* 22 hp/-3HS/bloodied (regen 4)/AP, healing strike, cure serious, astral wave, spring renewal, spirit of life, longtooth shifting, healing spirit, second wind, healing word
Nar-Heru / 9 HP/-1 HS/bloodied/shield, mirage arcane, grasp of the grave, sleep, spectral ram
.....New Round....
Buckthorn /-11 hp/ dying/thudertusck, combined fire, spikes o manticore, healing herbs, 2nd chance 
Lucian-6 hp/dying /blinding barrage, AP, bat aside, bait and switch, shadow step, second wind

Fomorian down hundreds of hp, feelings mixed

The Zone: difficult terrain, grant combat advantage, take 5 damage. 

_Note, HP is now total, not HP lost. Still, click a bunch of times to open map. 
Please post by 2 PM Thursday!_


----------



## dyermaker001 (Dec 7, 2011)

Now Nar-Heru will stand, cast Burning Hands, hopefully ending the run of back luck.  The he will Action Point and scurry over to the right of Ghen as far as he can, while not provoking OA.


----------



## ecayford (Dec 7, 2011)

Forge will fearlessly charge the giant, once again.


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 7, 2011)

Even as Forge closes, Nar-Heru scampers away. Both hit.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Dec 8, 2011)

*Reprieve*

Ghen Dismisses the Formorian. If successful, he will have at least a -2 to save against the effect, perhaps -5 (if it's considered fey, then -5). When he saves and returns, he'll be dazed for a round.  If Ghen misses, then the giant disappears until the end of my next turn.

Ghen moves over to Buckthorn and does a Heal check to stabilise him as a minor action.

NB: Every turn the giant starts in my presence (now that he's bloodied), he takes 1 point of radiant damage.

NB: I'm subtracting 1 for my raised from the dead penalty, but I'm not sure if I'm getting CA bonuses or blindness penalties.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Dec 8, 2011)

Lucien quietly focuses on not shuffling off the mortal coil just yet.


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 8, 2011)

*Victory on a final curse*

*Ghen*, the spirit of Klag fills you as choose this right moment to cast the bloody and weakened giant into an Aetherial prison from which it will never escape.

(it doesn't come back).

Presumably, you all seek to recover (not sure if Ghen will finally cast cure light wounds mass or healing beacon, but you have plenty of surges...).

One issue remains: Moving the tree.

EDIT: And if you (Lucian, and maybe Forge, I am mostly looking at you) want to do something before going back to the other side. Now may be the chance...


----------



## dyermaker001 (Dec 8, 2011)

If Nar-Heru thinks it will work, he will use the Shrink ritual on the tree.  Barring a roll of 1, it will shrink 50% for 6 hours.

EDIT: 21 means 25% of size for 12 hours,


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 8, 2011)

Within minutes (I will assume) the tree begins to shrink to a bush (a big bush, or at least a smaller tree, but still). The way is clear....


----------



## kaltfeuer (Dec 9, 2011)

*Cleaning Up*

Since Lucien was after Ghen in the order, the death save was unnecessary and shouldn't count against his daily total.  He was stabilised, and should be ok.

Ghen was planning to use the pause to do Cure Mass, but if we are sure he's gone, it would be wiser to take multiple short rests, and use encounter powers, which receive a significant buff (3d6+7 or +2 each).  I have a feat which allows me to max the rolls.

Healing Word on Lucien: surge + 25
Healing Spirit on Forge: surge +2, 20 points surgeless healing to Nar
rest
Healing Word on Buckthorn: surge + 25
Healing Spirit on Ghen: surge +2, 20 points surgeless healing to Buckthorn
rest
Healing Spirit on Forge: surge +2, 20 points surgeless healing to Lucien
Healing Word on Buckthorn: surge +25
rest
Healing Spirit on Ghen: surge +2, 20 points surgeless healing to Nar
Healing Word on Ghen: surge +25

Based on my info, that should bring everyone to full, or within a few points of full.


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 9, 2011)

That takes about 40 minutes. 

Anything else?


----------



## Flaming Bob (Dec 10, 2011)

Lucien furrows his brow, staring down at the ground as though trying to remember something. After some time, he nonchalantly shrugs his shoulders and looks over at the portal.


----------



## ecayford (Dec 10, 2011)

Forge asks the group if there is anything we've left unfinished.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Dec 12, 2011)

"I Can think of nothing more I wish to do here.  Let us return to civilization, where we can enjoy our rewards.  Once we return to our plane, I can create a portal to Watercross."


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 12, 2011)

You pass through the gate of trees.

Fey energy still seeps into the ancient forest on the other side...yet somehow everything feels a bit duller and washed out.

Not that you mind. Within minutes you are all back in the Melkar house common room, enjoying the ale and admiring the huge bullette head. 

AND SO ENDS LEGACY OF DEATH PART II: GRAVES OF LESSER IMMORTALS


----------

